# Skyrim - schlechte Performance, zu wenig Fps



## Pedro123 (12. November 2011)

Hi Leute, 

ich habe mich auf Skyrim gefreut wie auf kein zweites Spiel, nagut BF3 auch noch  , aber als ich es gestern bei mir angekommen war kam erstmal die ernüchterung. ich muss das spiel ausm internet runterladen, obwohl die cd mit den ganzen daten im laufwerk steckt. 
EGAL. nachts war es dann soweit 

ich starte skyrim und schalte alles auf maximum und los gehts. 

im menü merke ich schon das die maus extrem verzögert reagiert und dann bin auf neues spiel gegangen. 
(in der .ini habe ich das mit dem mauslag weggemacht wie auf pcgames.de stand, das hatte aber irgendwie keinen effekt)

fraps lief im hintergrund. 
das spiel fängt bei 50 frames an und verringert sich während des gefangenentransportes zu dieser siedlung da bis 27frames !!!!

ich dachte mir wtf !!! ich muss doch mindestens 60 frames haben.

ich hatte das spiel ausserdem mit der veränderten .ini datei gestartet. 
bei pcgames.de gibt es da ne news wo steht man kann die grafik verbessern, damit habe ich dann die .ini verändert. 

nach dem drop auf 27frames habe ich erstmal die original .ini wiederhergestellt und das spiel erneut gestartet.
keine veränderung wieder unter 30frames wenn ich da bei dem dorf ankomme. 

ausserdem sehe ich nirgendswo bei steam oder auch beim game ob ich den neuen patch installiert habe

wo sehe ich das ?
der hat doch irgendwie hyper-threading verbessert oder so. 

wenn ich während des games auf den task-manager gehe um die cpu auslastung zu sehen, sehe ich auch nur das der erste core ausgelastet wird die anderen sind fast gar nicht belastet. und wenn ich dann das diagramm auf "alle cpus" bei "ansicht" umstelle haben alle zusammen nichtmal eine auslastung von 20% ca. 

bei dem spiel ist es mir sehr wichtig es auf min. 60 frames zu spielen. 
wie bei jedem spiel in ego perspektive, da hier auch vor allem die kämpfe sehr schnell ablaufen. 

mein system 

i7- 2600k auf normal taktung 
580gtx mit dem treiber 285,62
8 gb ram 
win 7 



ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

grüße 
pedro


----------



## wari (12. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

hab ne gtx 570 und nen schlechteren prozessor.. wenn ich alles auf ultra mache, hab ich in staedten auch nur 30-40 fps...

27 fps halte ich fuer arg niedrig bei deiner hardware, aber generell sind rollenspiele nicht so programmiert, dass man da durchweg 60 fps hat

niedrige fps in großen staedten ist was normales, sind ja hier nich bei nem schnellen shooter...

musste dich mit anfreunden... konstant 60 fps kannste haken...


EDIT: ich sehe, du hast die ini auch noch verändert.. also wunder dich nicht...

du kannst dir noch ne gtx 580 einbauen, vermutlich wirst du immer noch niedrige FPS in städten haben..

tune bissel an der grafik rum, einfach auf ultra stellen is vllt nicht die optimale lösung. es is ein consolenport, und wie ich bereits erwähnt hab, rollenspiel werden nich programmiert bzw derart optimiert, damit man durchweg 60 fps hat.. is auch garn icht nötig.. hab im schnitt so 35-60 fps...diese fps drops sind aber nur in staedten wo gelabert wird...


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

also diese verzögerungen am anfang in der kutsche hatte ich auch.

doch sobald man aussteigt bleiben die fps immer über 45


----------



## Pedro123 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

ja die .ini datei habe ich wieder originalisiert (falls es dieses wort überhaupt gibt^^)
es gab dadurch keine unterschiede in den frames.

ich muss aber sagen das es extrem angenehm war bei fallout new vegas so gefühlte min. 60 frames immer und ständig zu haben.

ich meine wenn die grafik von skyrim das wenigstens rechtfertigen würde, aber so denke ich mir das die entwickler so gut wie gar nicht optimiert haben, weil denen der pc weitgehenst egal ist (sind nur bonus verkäufe zu den konsolen)

@masterofdisaster407

ja wenn ich aus der kutsche aussteige da im dorf wo man dann in der schlange steht und ich mich nach links umschaue dann droppen sie wieder auf unter 30.
das ist so grausam 

ich muss aber sagen, weiter habe ich noch nicht gespielt, weil ich ehrlich gesagt so nicht spielen will.

diese gamereihe ist meine lieblingsreihe und die möchte ich einfach nur genießen von der framerate.
genauso auch gta. 

ich weiss noch wie ruckelig gta4 mit meinem q9650 lief und als ich meinen i7-2600 bekam war es so unglaublich flüssig. das war ja ein ganz neues spielgefühl. 
und gta4 sieht echt gut aus auf maximum grafik !


----------



## wari (12. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

im spaeteren spiel hat man eig kaum noch harte fps dropps... nur in den riesen staedten, dort is man in der regel ja nur zum plaudern...

in der open world und in den kaempfen, dungeons etc hab ich meine 60 fps...


----------



## Pedro123 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

ok ich bin jetzt mal bis whitrun gelaufen und hatte immer konstant 50 frames gehabt.
also minimum und maximum frames waren immer 50. 

ist das normal ?? 
niemals über 50 oder unter 49 (um genau zu sein) in der wildnis auch in gebäuden oder dungeons immer die konstanten 50 frames. 

als ich dann in whiterun reinkam droppten sie wieder auf 30 am anfang und pendelten sich dann so zwischen 40-50 wieder ein 

was mich neben der menüführung am meisten stört ist diese extreme mausverzögerung als ob vsynch eingestellt ist.
und maus
aber den punkt sehe ich nicht bei den grafikeinstellungen.



aber max. 50 frames ist doch ein bisschen komisch oder?

weiss einer wie ich dieses vsynch ausschalten kann?
denn die maus reagiert schon verzögert und zwar immer


----------



## Crymes (13. November 2011)

Kann man eigentlich irgendwie sehen, ob der Patch installiert ist?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*



Crymes schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich irgendwie sehen, ob der Patch installiert ist?



Wenn ich im Spiel Esc drücke steht unten links 1.1.21.0 .... ist das die version !?

Zu den performance-Problemen kann ich nur sagen , so als Tip , spielt es doch einfach so , dass es schön aussieht und flüssig läuft.

Ich hab z.B. in der Ini auch bTreesReceiveShadows=1 und bDrawLandShadows=1 eingeschaltet , aber vor allem natürlich erstmal die blöde Mausbeschleunigung gecancelt , mit bMouseAcceleration=0.

Das sind die einzigen Sachen die sich richtig gut auswirken bei mir. Ansonsten spiel ich in Full HD auf 24" und hab alles so eingestellt , dass es flüssig läuft und gut aussieht. 

Auf extra-Einstellungen in der Nvdia-Systemsteuerung hab ich verzichtet. Alles nur über den launcher eingestellt:

AA = 2 Samples
AF = 8 Samples
Details Texturen = Hoch
Unschärfequalität = Mittel 
Schattendetails = Hoch
Decal = Hoch
FXAA aus/deaktiviert
Wasser = gelände, Objekte und Bäume reflektieren

Bei Sichtweite :
Entfernung 15
Lichtausblendung 35
Personenausblendung = 10
Gegenstandsausblendung = 10
Grasausblendung = 0 ( Habs ausgeschaltet, weil ich mit meinem Bogenschützen auf Entfernung Kämpfe und manche gedropte Waffe im Gras sonst nicht finde  Sieht aber auch ohne gras schon klasse aus, find ich )
Details entfernte objekte = Mittel
Spiegelausblendung=4 ( Ich glaub das zieht sehr viel Performance wenn man es unnötig hoch hat, auf 4 sieht´s schon super aus ! )
Ausblendung Objektdetails = KEIN Häkchen


Mit den Einstellungen und Ini-Tweaks sieht das Spiel für mich super aus, macht hölle Spass und läuft absolut flüssig auf meinem System ( X4 955BE , Gigabyte GTX 460 OC , 8 GB Ram, Win7 64Bit, sowohl CPU , als auch GraKa auf Standardwerte, also z.B. CPU = 4x 3,2 Ghz, nix übertaktet )

Nur mal so als Anregung, mit den Einstellungen mal rumzuspielen. Muss nicht alles auf Anschlag um gut auszusehen.

Und vor allem , wenn Ihr dann mal anfangt zu spielen : Schaut nicht ständig auf so Details, wie z.B. pixelige Schatten in Nahaufnahme , sondern einfach mal übersehen und in´s Spiel eintauchen ... das Spiel einfach mal wirken lassen, denn sonst macht Ihr Euch selbst den ganzen Spielspass mit diesem Klasse Spiel kaputt. ich hab auch erstmal 8 Stunden nur eingestellt , bis ich gemerkt habe, dass ich wenn ich erstmal losspiele und nichtmehr drauf achte ob an jeder Ecke der Schatten toll aussieht, ich mehr Spass habe und darum geht´s doch : Geniesst das Spiel und habt Spass damit ! Irgendwann hat man genug eingestellt und getüftelt !  Man will ja auch mal spielen.

Have Fun !


----------



## fiumpf (13. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*



Pedro123 schrieb:


> ausserdem sehe ich nirgendswo bei steam oder auch beim game ob ich den neuen patch installiert habe


 
Wenn du das Spiel über Steam geladen hast, hast du automatisch den neuesten Patch. Sollte ein neuer Patch erscheinen, aktualisiert die Steam-Software das Spiel automatisch nach dem nächsten Steam-Start.


----------



## habla2k (13. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Ich habe inzwischen durch Tests rausbekommen, dass die Qualität von Ambient Occlusion in zusammenspiel mit Tranparenz AA, das man laut dem Tuning Guide ja einstellen kann, sehr viel ausmacht. Bei High Quality bei AO zeigt Fraps mir teilweise nur 20FPS an. Auch wenn Fraps immer ein paar FPs zu wenig anzeigt, denn 20 würden sich ganz anders spielen, ist das schon sehr wenig. Wenn ich auf Performance stelle habe ich in der gleichen Szene 38-40 FPS. 

Kann das einer von euch bestätigen? Hatte zuerst High Quality AO an und 8x Transparenz SuperSampling AA und das war schon merklich langsam auch bei einer GTX570.


----------



## Pedro123 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

ja also ich habe jetzt auch seit gestern durchgehen gespielt und muss sagen das game schockt so richtig 

rausgefunden habe ich das wirklich nur in städten oder wo viele npc sind die framerate droppt. 
wenn ich das sehe, kann man nur sagen das die entwickler 0,0 optimiert haben 
was haben die die ganze zeit getan?? joints geraucht und sich pornos reingezogen ?
(ist ja nicht als ob das was schlimmes wäre , aber nicht bei der arbeit bitte ! )  


ich habe aber das gefühl als ob vsynch eingeschaltet ist bei mir weil die mausbewegung sich einfach danach anfühlt.
das könnte auch erklären warum ich immer 50 frames habe (min & max sind 50) , also in der wildniss und in den dungeons 
und ich habe alles auf maximum bis auf schatten die muss ich auf high stellen weil auf medium sieht das schon arg grausam aus^^. 
die .ini datei hab ich auch verbessert, glücklicherweise wirken sich diese änderung nicht auf die performance aus.


----------



## habla2k (13. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Zieh dir mal den nVidia Inspector und mach das mit Ambient Occlusion, dann haste keine 50FPs mehr ^^


----------



## teraclops (13. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Ich habt gut reden. 
Ich habe selbst bei niedrigen Einstellungen Ruckler. Ich habe alles versucht um aus meinem PC Leistung herauszuholen.
In Landschaften gehts ja, aber schon in kleineren in Städten Ruckelts.
Mein PC: AMD Athlon x4 620, AMD Radeon 6950, 4 GB Ram, Win7 64bit

Kennt jemand von euch Tipps wie man die Leistung verbessern kann da mein System doch mehr schaffen müsste. Besonders die Grafikkarte hat doch mehr drauf als Ruckler auf niedrig. 
Hintergrundprogramme sind außer Skype und Steam geschlossen und Cleanerprogramme habe ich schon benutzt.

Vom Spiel werden mir sehr hohe Stettings empfohlen. Welche jedoch unspielbar sind.


----------



## habla2k (13. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Treiber komplett neuinstalliert und so Sachen schon gemacht?
Hast vielleicht SuperSampling an oder sowas?


----------



## night (14. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

hi, habe gelesen das sich leute wundern das dass spiel nur 650mb ram zieht und die es hochstellen wollen in der ini datei, würde das überhaupt was bringen wenn das spiel jetzt 1gb nutzen würde?


----------



## l00p (14. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

also auf meiner gtx 570 läuft das spiel mit höchsten einstellungen und aktiviertem vsync stets mit butterweichen 60 fps


----------



## wari (14. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*



l00p schrieb:


> also auf meiner gtx 570 läuft das spiel mit höchsten einstellungen und aktiviertem vsync stets mit butterweichen 60 fps


 
nein...

ich hab auch ne gtx570 und in städten teilweise nur 30-40 fps...in außenarealen mag das vllt sein...


----------



## Garmn (14. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

also ich hab ne 570gtx phantom, 8gb ddr3 1333, nen 1090t und ohne patch läuft das spiel selbst (testweise) mit allen reglern auf max details, relativ flüssig. allerdings nach ca 20-30minuten spielen lagged es tierisch weil eventuell ram usw zu voll sind?, naja hab auf High details gestellt und einige einbußen an max details reglern gemacht und es läuft bisher ohne probs

denke mal 1-2 patches und einige settings optimieren und es läuft


----------



## l00p (14. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*



wari schrieb:


> nein...
> 
> ich hab auch ne gtx570 und in städten teilweise nur 30-40 fps...in außenarealen mag das vllt sein...



zugegebener weise habe ich meine messungen in einem dungeon und in einem aussenareal durchgeführt, allerdings ist mir bisher zu keiner zeit ein laggen des spiels aufgefallen... auch in den städten ist alles tuti - werde das heute abend noch mal antesten 

spielst du denn mit vsync oder ohne?

ps.: ich habe übrigens einen i5 750 und eine gtx 570 phantom + 4 gig ram und im gegensatz zu Garmn lagged das spiel bei mir auch nach 4 stunden am stück nicht


----------



## nativity (14. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Ich habe dieses Wochenende auch ziemlich rumgebastelt 

Kurz die Eckdaten zu meinem System:
Windows 7, 64 Bit
AMD Phenom X4 965 BE
ATI HD5870
12GB DDR3-RAM

Als erstes habe ich alles auf "Sehr hoch" eingestellt. Zwar lief das Spiel einigermassen flüssig, jedoch wurde dieses Erlebnis von extremem Texture Flickering getrübt... 

Da habe ich erst einmal die Settings auf "Hoch" eingestellt, was nix brachte. Nach ein paar Tests merkte ich, dass es an dem Adaptive-MSAA lag. Also AA rausgekippt, Einstellungen auf "Sehr hoch" und alles lief ohne Probleme. Da ich jedoch nicht auf AA verzichten wollte, habe ich erst einmal auf MSAA mit ED (Edge detect) umgestellt. (16x)

Was ein Erlebnis, nach ca. 2 Minuten laden (ansonsten 5-10 sek!) sah ich jedes einzelne Frame der 10 FPS genüsslich an mir vorbei stolzieren. 
 Also von ED wieder auf Box umgestellt bei 16xMSAA. Das lief dann, ausser in den Städten, ziemlich gut. Also noch das .ini-Tuning von PC Games draufgeklatscht und nun läufts wie geschmiert


----------



## Legacyy (14. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Versucht mal folgende Werte in die Skyrim.ini einzufügen, dann können mehr als 2GB Speicher verwendet werden:

 [Papyrus]
 iMinMemoryPageSize=100000
 iMaxMemoryPageSize=5000000
 iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=1800000000

Hier mal 2 Vergleichsbilder ohne und mit meiner Config (siehe Post weiter unten):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onkeldieter (14. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Leider kann man sich deine Config irgendwie nicht runterladen :/


----------



## Franz80 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

ja - schade. Es wäre sicherlich eine große Hilfe, denn so ist das Ganze irgendwie nicht so schön.


----------



## Mr.Fore (14. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*



wari schrieb:


> nein...
> 
> ich hab auch ne gtx570 und in städten teilweise nur 30-40 fps...in außenarealen mag das vllt sein...


 
doch, meine Konfig siehe unten. Hab alles auf ultra und es hat zu keinem Zeitpunkt geruckelt...

Standard-Gedöns vollzogen? Treiber ganz neu? Patch gezogen? etc pp?


----------



## Legacyy (14. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

So nochma meine config, link geht diesmal^^
https://rapidshare.com/files/966829452/Skyrim_.rar

Gibt einige Probleme damit, wie Crash2Desktop etc.. besser auf ne neue Version warten


----------



## night (14. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Versucht mal folgende Werte in die Skyrim.ini einzufügen, dann können mehr als 2GB Speicher verwendet werden:
> 
> [Papyrus]
> iMinMemoryPageSize=100000
> ...



hab diese befehle in meine ini reingemacht aber meine schatten sind nicht so schön glatt, dann habe ich noch "*bTreesReceiveShadows*" und "*bDrawLandShadows*" auf 1 gesetzt trotzdem nicht so glatt wie auf dem bild was muss ich noch umstellen?


----------



## Legacyy (14. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Versuch mal meine Config aus dem Post oben drüber, hab so ziemlich die ganze .ini umgekrempelt^^
Nur die Gras Sichtweite ist noch nicht bearbeitet, kommt aber noch


----------



## night (14. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

hab ich aber dann habe ich in der stadt nur noch 25-30 fps und irgendwie zuckelts komisch beim laufen und stnd 50-60 XD deswegen will ich nicht alles verändern ^^


----------



## Legacyy (14. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

du hast doch auch die enbseries.ini im Hauptverzeichnis drin, oder?
öffne die Datei mal mit einem Editor und änder folgende Werte ab (das zieht in meiner Config sehr viel Leistung):

[SSAO_SSIL]
SamplingQuality=2
SamplingRange=0.1
SizeScale=1
SourceTexturesScale=0.5
FilterQuality=1
AOAmount=1.5
ILAmount=1.0

sollte dann um einiges flüssiger laufen....


----------



## night (14. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

ne die enb hab ich extra nicht mit rein ^^


----------



## Legacyy (14. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

ach verdammt xD 
Dann erstell dir hier mal ne Config: SKYRIM | Do Not Argue
Schatten am besten alles auf max. und des Rest wie du willst^^


----------



## night (14. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

boah das is verdammt viel ich will doch nur die schatten so haben wie in deiner config XD aber der rest soll bleiben wie er ist, weißt du den befehl nicht zufällig auswendig? ^^


----------



## Rhisdur (14. November 2011)

Also ich Spiel mit einer Gtx480 Amp., einem Phenom x4 955 (läuft mit 3,62 GHz) und 8 GB RAM. Hab alles auf hoch und die Einstellungen unter Erweitert auf max.

In Dungeons läufts Prima, doch außerhalb geht die Framerate spürbar runter, vor allem bei hell beleuchteten Orten.


----------



## SESOFRED (14. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Auf meinem Q9550 @ 3,8 Ghz und na GTX 480 @ 860 habe ich bis auf die Städte immer so 60 FPS 
Das Spiel ist sehr geil und macht echt spass! TW2 war dagegen langweilig habe es auch nicht Durchgespielt weil mir diese blöden Labyrinth Quests tierisch auf den Zeiger gingen.


----------



## night (14. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

hab den befehl für schatten gefunden iShadowMapResolution=4096 das hab ich bei mir eingestellt bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## Rhisdur (14. November 2011)

Ich hab bemerkt dass ich bei Bodentexturen so ein leichtes Flimmern hab (so Horizontale Linien, wie beim Röhrenfernseher). Muss mal die Treibereinstellungen checken. 

Komisch kommt's mir schon vor. Ich hatte zuerst alles auf sehr Hoch und hab's danach runtergeregelt, weil die Frames nicht konstant blieben. Hat aber ehrlich gesagt nicht viel gebracht.  

An der CPU dürfte ja nicht liegen, die müsste schnell genug sein. 

Aber das Game is echt der Hammer. Die Grafik und die Atmosphäre sind einfach genial. Kanns jedem Rollspielfan nur ans Herz legen.


----------



## l00p (14. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

So, ich habe jetzt gerade mal die FXAA Post Processing Mod installiert.

Der absolute Oberhammer sage ich nur - jetzt sieht das Spiel so aus, als wenn schon ein Hires Texture Pack installiert wäre.

Absolut genial! )))))))))))))))


----------



## phila_delphia (14. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Versucht mal folgende Werte in die Skyrim.ini einzufügen, dann können mehr als 2GB Speicher verwendet werden:
> 
> [Papyrus]
> iMinMemoryPageSize=100000
> ...



Hallo Legacyy!

Bezieht sich dies auf den RAM oder den GPU Speicher?

Danke!


----------



## Legacyy (14. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Das bezieht sich auf den RAM Speicher, da dort normalerweise nur 2GB genutzt werden können.


----------



## Pedro123 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

wisst Ihr wie ich vsynch ausstellen kann?


----------



## l00p (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*



Pedro123 schrieb:


> wisst Ihr wie ich vsynch ausstellen kann?



im launcher unter optionen


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

wenn man es im Launcher ausstellt, bleibt es trotzdem an.
Bei Skyrim muss man VSync über der Treiber deaktivieren.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

habe auch dieses Phänomen mit dem Frameeinbruch. aber ich denke nicht das es an irgendwelchen Grafikoptionen liegt. sonst würde es immer sofort auftauchen. Bei mir dauert es unregelmäßig lange bis es passiert. Dann muss ich das Spiel ausmachen und Neustarten, danach ist alles wieder normal. Bin ja dann an der selben Stelle wo ich vorher gespeichtert habe und es hat dort geruckelt, also muss dieser "Fehler" woanders herkommen, als von den Grafioptionen.
ich denke, dass der Spiel interne Speicher voll läuft. Deshalb habe ich mal fix die skyrimprefs.ini die werte von Legacyy eingefügt(ist das richtig. bei F3 war es auch immer die prefs.ini in der man fummeln musste.)

Edit+Fazit: bei mir lag es tatsächlich an dem internen Speicher. das ini-tuning hat bei mir geholfen!


----------



## plaGGy (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Versucht mal folgende Werte in die Skyrim.ini einzufügen, dann können mehr als 2GB Speicher verwendet werden:
> 
> [Papyrus]
> iMinMemoryPageSize=100000
> ...


 
Die ersten Schatten die wirklich malden Namen verdienen 

Klappt das mit dem Memory auch bei 65 Bit oder ist das 32B bezogen? Und vorallem, was verbessert der Eintrag. Kanns leider atm nicht direkt testen


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Der Eintrag geht bei 32 und 64 bit Systemen. Damit können mehr als die Standart 2GB RAM benutzt werden. 
Außerdem geht noch folgendes:
"uGridstoLoad" in der ini suchen und irgendeinen höheren wert eintragen, z.B. 9... dann wird auch mehr RAM benutzt.

und ein Tut, in dem ein (beliebiges) Spiel bis zu 4GB RAM benutzen kann (Englisch):
Large Address Aware - techPowerUp! Forums


----------



## phila_delphia (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*



Pedro123 schrieb:


> wisst Ihr wie ich vsynch ausstellen kann?


 
Füge diesen Eintrag in der Skyrim.ini (persönliche Dokumente/MyGames/Skyrim) am Ende der [Dispaly] Sektion hinzu:

iPresentInterval=0 und dasselbe in Grün in der SkyrimPrefs.ini. Dann kannst Du Deinen Treiber unangetastet lassen...

Grüße


----------



## plaGGy (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Was bringt der Speicherbefehl so an Leistung, oder verbessert er die Ladezeit?

In DAO wars ja so, das die Highres Texturen alles in Grund und Boden gestampft haben, wenn man in Denerim unterwegs war, konnte man sich auf ne Abstrzorgie gefasst machen .


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Der Speicherbefehl beseitigt die ganzen kleinen Ruckler/Frameeinbrüche, wenn der zugeteilte Speicher voll ist. Sollte auch die Performance verbessern.

Also hab grad gelesen, dass bestätigt wurde, dass von Skyrim nur *500-600MB* RAM benutzt werden können... Ich glaub die wollen uns verarschen, das kann ja selbst MOrrowind besser


----------



## exinator (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Hey Legacyy, 
kannst du nochmal kurz genau sagen, welcher Befehl wie geändert werden muss, sodass meine 8 GB RAM voll greifen. Weil du hast irgendwie 2 verschiedene Sachen gepostet, einmal 
"uGridstoLoad" 
und weiter vorne
[Papyrus]
iMinMemoryPageSize=100000
iMaxMemoryPageSize=5000000
iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=1800000000

Wäre dir sehr dankbar und hoffe, dass mit der Änderung die FPS Einbrüche Geschichte sind.


----------



## plaGGy (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Hast du ne quelle dafür?

man mir juckt es in den Finger das heute abend mal zu testen


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Hab bisher nur da gefunden:


> *  Memory limit increase - fix lagging by Boris Vorontsov and Alexander Blade*
> *These setting for Skyrim help to increase memory usage (default game limit is 500-600 megabytes) and reduce ~5 seconds lags.*



Am einfachsten mal im Task manager nachgucken, wie viel RAM Skyrim ohne veränderungen benutzt


----------



## plaGGy (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Hm, Vorontsov, ist doch ENB-Series, oder erinner ich mich da falsch.

Das ist natürlich.... ******* 

Aber wenn man es erweitern kann, dann ist es ja für Modder hinnehmbar. Mien Problem ist, das ich nicht raustappen kann ausem SPiel, ohne das es sich wiederladen lässt. Na mal schauen aufem 2. Moni was Skyrim so Default frisst.

Hab aber auch immer wieder derbe Einbrüche, wenn ich aus nem Gang ne Höhle betrete usw. Mal schauen was sich noch so rausholen lässt.


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Reitabben -> raustabben -> wieder reintabben und mit der maus klicken.... dann gehts^^

Ja schon, aber der muss ja das Spiel kennen, was er bearbeitet^^
Irgendwie gibts einige widersprüchliche Angaben zum RAM Verbrauch. Die einen sagen 500-600MB die anderen max. 2GB. Andere wiederum behaupten folgendes: 





> _Skyrim__'s 2GB RAM limit is being shared between your system RAM and graphics RAM_


 Kann aber net stimmen, da ich schon mal 2,6GB VRAM auslastung hatte 

Mehr als 2GB scheinen aber tatsächlich nicht nutzbar zu sein. Wäre interessant, wenn PCGH das mal testen würde. Also los Jungs


----------



## plaGGy (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Hm, gabs nichtmal nen "4gb enabler"?
Der hat bei mir für einige SPiele extrem gute Resultate erwirkt. Hm, mal gucken ob ich den noch finde.


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Dafür gibts den CFF Explorer (hoffe der heißt auch so). Damit lässt sich die .exe öffnen und dort kann man dann mehr als 2GB einstellen. Bringt vor allem bei gemoddeden Spielen einiges an Mehrleistung 
....
Oder einfach das hier: http://www.ntcore.com/4gb_patch.php 
....
Tutorial: http://crinrict.blogspot.com/2010/05/anleitung-explorer-suite-cff-explorer.html
_
*Das mit dem CFF Explorer sollte man es erst machen, wenn man mehr als 4GB RAM hat, weil es sonst dem System zu viel RAM wegnimmt!!!*_


----------



## night (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

also ich hab die befehle das mehr ram genutzt wird auch reingemacht und skyrim benutzt trotzdem nur 500-600mb und dieser befehl "uGridstoLoad" finde ich nicht muss ich den dazuschreiben oder wo ist der?


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Der Befehl ist entweder in der Skyrim.ini oder in der SkyrimPrefs.ini . Ich kann die Befehle leider noch net auswendig zuordnen


----------



## night (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

also ich habe den befehl definitiv nicht wtf?


----------



## plaGGy (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Es gibt befehle die müssen dazugeschrieben werden, frag mich nicht warum 
Versuchs einfach mal damit 

4gb Ram ist doch kein Problem 
Wäre froh wenn ich die vollen 8gb mal nutzen könnte  . Aber die CFF Datei oder wie auch immer die heißt werde ich mal auf Dragon Age teste und Skyrim testen.


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*



night schrieb:


> also ich habe den befehl definitiv nicht wtf?


 Lad dir mal meine Config auf Seite 3 runter und guck mal, wo das drin steht. Dann fügst du den Befehl einfach bei deiner Config an der selben stelle ein.


----------



## Rico2751988 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Was macht ihr eigentlich alle? Performancetechnisch hab ich überhaupt keine Probleme. Spiel auf 1920x1200 auf High, es sieht alles super aus und ruckelt nie auch nur ein bisschen. Und das bei einer GTX260 192 

Ladezeiten sind auch extrem schnell. Ich hab überhaupt nicht an der Ini rumgefrickelt.
@TE: Warum hast du das Spiel über Steam geladen und nicht über DVD installiert? Waren 10 Min Sache, hatte nur ein Problem, dass das Spiel nicht startet, wenn ich 2 Monitore an meinem Rechner hatte, den  2. entfernt und zack lief es.

Vermut ich da mal einen Treiberfehler bei den GTX 5xx
Oder liegts an den Sandy Bridge mit "nur" 4 Kernen, wenn in der offenen Stadt viele NPCs berechnet werden müssen?
Was sagen denn die mit den Phenom II´s mit 4 Kernen? AUch am ruckeln?
Interessiert mich, bei denen wos wohl extrem ruckelt (nur überflogen grad) warens 2x00ks, deswegen frag ich.
Spiel ist Bombe, mich nervt nur, dass es alle paar STunden auf einmal ohne Fehlermeldung ausgeht, hat das schonmal Jemand von euch gehabt? Hab schon Bethesda angeschrieben, dass mir das auf den Sack geht.

Gruß


----------



## plaGGy (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Dann hätte ja Bethesda unabsichtlich das geschafft, was seit 1-2 jahren jeder will: Mehrkernunterstützung mit vernünftiger Auslastung .
Aber kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, schließlich waren die Konsolen ja teilweise lead-Plattform .
Ich hab absolut keine Ahnung, laut PCGH müsste ich locker mit 40-50 FPS fahren, zumal ich noch übertaktet habe eher mehr, tja aber selbst wenn ich die Auflösung runterfahre bekomme ich nicht wirklich viel FPS rein.
Von Full HD auf 16xx x 1050 werden wir mit Fraps gerade mal 3-4 FPS mehr ausgewiesen, aber ein Qualitätseinbruch der bemerkenswert ist.
Leider konnte ich das ganze bei nmeinem Bruder noch nicht testen, der hat den 1090er Thuban und auch ne 560er Ti, sollte mit den Ini-Tweaks also meine FPS haben, werde ich wohl heute abend mal machen.
Ansonsten hoffe ich auch einfach auf den neuen Treiber, bei BF haben sie ja auch bemerkenswertviel aus dem Treiber geholt.


----------



## night (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

hab keine probleme mit dem spiel ^^ will nur tunen wenn man mehr fps rausholen kann warum nicht? dann kann man die ein oder andere sache in der ini auch höher stellen 

@legacyy der befehl ist in deiner config auch nicht mit drin XD


----------



## Rico2751988 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Also Leute, gerade ausprobiert ich dachte das geht garnicht, aber ich kann auch auf Sehr hoch spielen,
meiste zeit habe ich dann in den Städten immer noch über 40 FPS, grad mit Fraps mal ein bisschen rumgeguckt.
Auch auf sehr hoch ruckelt NICHTS auf besagter GTX 260 192. Also irgendwie... wollte mir zu Weihnachten eigentlich ne GTX 570/580 kaufen, aber ich seh grad... WOZU? 
Ich dreh nachher mal alles OC runter und gucke dann nochmal, was geht. Auch stell ich mal 2 von den 6 Kernen ab, interessieren tut es mich.
Wat is jetz mit einfach aus? Hat das einer von euch?


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

@Rico
Skyrim nutzt effektiv auch nur 2 Kerne (HT weiß ich net genau) deswegen bringt "neue" Hardware auch nix. Selbst mit meiner alten 8600GT könnte das spiel noch auf mid zocken 

@night
Habs gefunden, das kommt in die Skyrim.ini unter [General]

uGridsToLoad=9
uInterior Cell Buffer=32
uExterior Cell Buffer=204
iPreloadSizeLimit=262144000

aber aufpassen...."kleine" Sys sind da vollkommen überfordert...sind  übrigens die selben Einträge wie aus Oblivion....soviel nochmal zur  neuen Engine 

Ich teste das mal und sag Bescheid, wie es sich auf die Performance auswirkt....


----------



## plaGGy (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Naja, ich hau mal alles rein was Leistung verspricht 

Es ist eine gemoddete und aufgebohrte Gamebryo, soweit mir bekannt ist.


----------



## exinator (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Also, habe nun mal alle Tipps aus diesem Thread getestet. Bringen alle nicht viel..

Die FPS schwanken immer noch sehr und gegen gen 30, teilweise bis 28. Ich denke da muss einfach ein Patch kommen


EDIT EDIT EDIT:

Sorry, ich nehme meine Aussage zurück. Habe soeben die Standard INIs wieder in den Ordner getan und im Spiel getestet... Wooaaah, die waren auf max. 38. Dann habe ich wieder die modifizierten INIs genommen (inkl. Tuning Tipps von PC Games) und habe an der gleichen Stelle PERMANENT 60 FPS, bewege ich mich weiter ins Tal, so sinken auch die FPS.

Probiert unbedingt mal meine INIs aus (siehe Anhang)


----------



## night (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

@legacyy  ok dann warte ich noch bis du es getestet hast und ob es sich überhaupt lohnt die befehle zu übernehmen.

was mich noch interessiert ist, ob man das vorladen der texturen nicht ausstellen sollte? in gta 4 hat es ja auch nur ruckler verursacht, was meint ihr?


----------



## plaGGy (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*



Legacyy schrieb:


> @Rico
> Skyrim nutzt effektiv auch nur 2 Kerne (HT weiß ich net genau) deswegen bringt "neue" Hardware auch nix. Selbst mit meiner alten 8600GT könnte das spiel noch auf mid zocken
> 
> @night
> ...



Das frisst bei mir atm ca 20 FPS an Leistung?
Was genau macht der Befehl eigentlich?
 Also Leistungs oder qualitätsmäßig?


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Das lädt irgendwie die anzahl der Objekte innen und außen oder so... 
mach mit grad ne neue .ini hab mit meiner alten nur noch 27fps... aber alles ultra extreme settings 

uGridsToLoad=7 (5 Standart)
uInterior Cell Buffer=12 (3 Standart)
uExterior Cell Buffer=72 (36 Standart)

So sollte die Performance schon viel besser sein.


----------



## plaGGy (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Habs gerade gemerkt, das er Häuser usw läd, die meilenweit entfernt stehen^^
habs auch reduziert und es war recht angenehmen, ich arbeite mich nun von den 55 FPS Standart mal runter an die 45 mal gucken was bei rumkommt 


uGridsToLoad=7 (5 Standart)

Btw: Mit dem obigen Stat nicht speichern, wenn man damit nicht 100% zufrieden ist, das können Saves korumpieren
Sprich man kann sie nicht mehr OHNE den spezifischen Befehl laden.


----------



## NanoSoldier (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Mit solchen Performance Schwankungen kann ich nicht spielen. Ich installiere es nochmal neu und stell dann einfach nur auf HIGH. Diese FPS-Einbrüche trüben bei mir den Spielspaß enorm.


----------



## plaGGy (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*

Es reicht wenn du Skyrim.ini und SkyrimPrefs.ini löschst. Dann setzt er alles auf standart.
Spart idR die Neuinstallation.


----------



## NanoSoldier (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Es reicht wenn du Skyrim.ini und SkyrimPrefs.ini löschst. Dann setzt er alles auf standart.
> Spart idR die Neuinstallation.


 
Danke für die Info


----------



## exinator (15. November 2011)

Der neue Catalyst ist draußen, Version 11.11.

AMD Catalyst 11.11 WHQL (8.911.0 October 25) - Download & Discussion - Guru3D.com Forums

berichtet mal, ob sich was gebessert hat!


----------



## plaGGy (15. November 2011)

So, ich hab nun lange rumgespielt und hab nun fast perfekte Schatten, fragt mich nicht wie es geht 
Hab größtenteils die Schattendaten von Legacy kopiert .
Aber echt ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, ohne FPS einbruch.

Edit: Also im Treiber erzwungenes AO sieht (bei mir) ******* aus und frisst Leistung wie bescheuert. Das sollte zuerstmal ausgemacht werden bei allen die es eventuell an haben und sich über miese Performance wundern.
Bei mir macht es 25-30 FPS aus (25 und 50  )


----------



## exinator (15. November 2011)

Neue Erkenntnis. Habe den neuen Catalyst 11.11 installiert. habe die INI-Dateien gelöscht, sodass die Einstellungen automatisch neu erkannt werden. Spiel gestartet: 60 FPS, geht man weiter ins Tal gehen sie natürlich wieder runter...

So, raus ausm Spiel: Schatten von "sehr hoch" auf "mittel", wieder rein ins Spiel: Nur 30 FPS anstatt 60...

Ist doch total unlogisch? Warum sinken die FPS, wenn ich Schattendetails minimiere?

Also da stimmt defintiv irgendwas mitn Spiel nicht. Stelle ich alles auf "hoch" gehen die FPS nicht höher als 33. Wie dumm ist das denn? Jede Einstellung, die ich hier mache verschlechtert die FPS, obwohl ich RUNTER stelle und nicht hoch


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> So, ich hab nun lange rumgespielt und hab nun fast perfekte Schatten, fragt mich nicht wie es geht
> Hab größtenteils die Schattendaten von Legacy kopiert .
> Aber echt ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, ohne FPS einbruch.


 welche Daten haste denn kopiert? hab meine beiden .ini Dateien wieder gelöscht weil ich nur noch crashes aufn Desktop hatte 

FXAA Injector hab ich bearbeitet, sieht jetzt richtig böse aus, screens kommen gleich


----------



## exinator (15. November 2011)

Kann mir denn niemand helfen?


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

Ne, weiß da auch grad net weiter  einfach ma die .ini dateien löschen und skyrim neu starten, dann werden die neu angelegt...
Pics sind im Upload und gleich im Sammeltread^^


----------



## plaGGy (15. November 2011)

Du Pflaume 
na warte, ich such mal alles raus was mit schatten zu tun hat, musst du selbst testen, sind nun aber butterweich, kein flimmern mehr, ob bei personen oder bei Bäumen, echt sehr fein .
Ich warte auf gute FXAA Bilder, hab meinen wieder rausgenommen, war mir zu krass gewesen, die WÄnde sahen vll schrecklich aus, vorallem innerhalb, wäre cool wenn du sie mir mal schnell iner PM posten könntest, im Sammelthread wird mir zuviel gespoilert 

Ich hab nun allerdings nen krassen Speicherbug, wenn ich ein Gebäude wieder verlasse, dann droppen meine FPS ins bodenlose, da muss ichnochmal dran schrauben, oder es verifizieren.


So, meine Schattensettings:

iBlurDeferredShadowMask=4
fInteriorShadowDistance=6000.0000
fShadowDistance=2000.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=4096
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=8192
iShadowSplitCount=1
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=2000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
fLightLODStartFade=3500.0000
iShadowMode=5
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
iShadowMapResolution=4096
fShadowBiasScale=0.1500
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iShadowFilter=4
bDrawShadows=1

Ich hab btw FXAA per ini aktiviert, aber glaube das ist es nicht was die Schatten verbessert.
Sollten die Settings ncht stimmen, lad ich nochmal meine Ini hoch, aber wie gesagt, atm scheint es, das der Speicher sich vollsäuft, wenn ich ein Gebäude betrete, wird aber noch mal nachgeschaut was das ist.

Edit: Scheint sich nur um Nachladeruckler zu handel, nach 2-4 Sekunden ist der Spuk bei mir vorbei und ich habe wieder normale Frames, ist sogar nichtmal bei jedem wechsel so, sondern nur bei manchen, kann ich mit leben.


----------



## Pedro123 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*



Legacyy schrieb:


> wenn man es im Launcher ausstellt, bleibt es trotzdem an.
> Bei Skyrim muss man VSync über der Treiber deaktivieren.



danke
ich habe es jetzt über die treiber deaktiviert, da es im launcher keine option gibt wo man vsynch deaktivieren kann 

@ rico 

ja ich habe die cd eingelegt und da hat er automatisch angefangen es herunterzuladen.
ich habe es auch nicht geschafft das irgenwie umzustellen das er von cd installiert, da ich dazu nichts gefunden habe.


hallo es kann doch nicht sein das skyrim nur 2 kerne effektiv nutzt. 
das würde bei mir aber die nur 20% ausgelastete prozessorleistung erklären.


----------



## Legacyy (15. November 2011)

@plaGGy
Danke  bin noch am basteln an dem Mod, ich denk morgen bin ich damit fertig und stell das dann on. 

@Pedro
Daran sieht man wieder, dass Skyrim ein typischer Konsolenport ist, 2CPU Kerne benutzt und nur 2GB belegen kann. Alles von den Konsolen limitiert und Bethesda war zu faul um das zu ändern


----------



## exinator (15. November 2011)

Ich hab bei der Grafikkarte nur max. 50% GPU Auslastung.. Und trotzdem so stotternde Frames?

Kurz zu meinen System:
Phenom II x4 955 3,20 GHz
Asus Radeon 6950 2 GB
8 GB RAM

Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand helfen?


----------



## Pedro123 (15. November 2011)

ich glaube ich weiss warum bei dem spiel vsynch automatisch an ist und man es im launcher nicht deaktivieren kann.
die wollten nur die unregelmäßigen frames kaschieren.

ich habe jetzt mal ohne vsynch gespielt und es ist tatsächlich nerviger so zu spielen weil man zu große schwankungen in den frames hat.

wenn ich z.b. in einem dungeon bin und auf eine wand schaue habe ich 230 frames schaue ich von der wand weg in einen großen raum z.b. hinein droppen die frames auf ca. 70. 
diesen unterschied merkt man in der mausbewegung. von einer superschnellen mausbewegung zu einer langsameren schaue ich dann wieder eine wand an wird die maus wieder SUPER smooth


----------



## exinator (15. November 2011)

Wie kommst du auf 230 Frames? Bei mir bleibt es max. auf 60 auch wenn ich eine Wand anschaue.


----------



## Pedro123 (15. November 2011)

ka wie ich darauf komme ich sehe das nur bei fraps

das war eine wand wo nichts mehr dahinter war (also der dungeon war da zu ende wenn man auf die map schaut) 
daher muss da auch nichts mehr extra berechnet werden in form von weiteren räumen oder so die hinter der wand sind in diesem dungeon


----------



## Rico2751988 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Skyrim - schlechte Performance*



Pedro123 schrieb:


> danke
> ich habe es jetzt über die treiber deaktiviert, da es im launcher keine option gibt wo man vsynch deaktivieren kann
> 
> @ rico
> ...


 
Als er anfangen wollte, das bei mir runterzuladen, hab ich ihm das ganz schnell ausgeredet. 
Musst den Steam-Download abbrechen. In der Liste in Steam ist Skyrim dann aber trotzdem schon. Dann öffnest du einfach nochmal die DVD und dann halt normal Setup, dann installiert er von DVD.

Darf man fragen, wie lange der Download gedauert hat, sind das nich irgendwie 5 Gb oder so? Auf jeden elendig viel und langsam ich hab mir noch gedacht: neeeeeeee! Das muss anders gehen, das tu ich mir jetzt nicht an ich wollt zocken hallo??? Und dann erstmal 10h laden?   

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 16.11.2011 um 04:34 ----------




Pedro123 schrieb:


> ka wie ich darauf komme ich sehe das nur bei fraps
> 
> das war eine wand wo nichts mehr dahinter war (also der dungeon war da zu ende wenn man auf die map schaut)
> daher muss da auch nichts mehr extra berechnet werden in form von weiteren räumen oder so die hinter der wand sind in diesem dungeon


 
Wenn das aber doch ne "massive" Wand war, wird das dahinter doch wohl eh nicht berechnet?


----------



## The_Rock (16. November 2011)

Leuts, das is bei jedem Spiel so. Natürlich hat man 'an der Wand' weit mehr fps als bei offener Sicht. Und VSync is sicher nicht da, um das zu kaschieren, sondern eher um die Nachteile der unsynchronen Bildwiedergabe auszumerzen (Tearing, usw).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. November 2011)

exinator schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf 230 Frames? Bei mir bleibt es max. auf 60 auch wenn ich eine Wand anschaue.


 

Weil bei dir Vsync an ist. Vsync per Ini deaktivieren greift nämlich nicht, geht nur über den Treiber


----------



## plaGGy (16. November 2011)

Vsync deaktivieren bringt aber doch eigentlich nichtm ehr Leistung, oder?
Tripple-Buffer verhindert doch den Abfall von FPS ??


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. November 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Vsync deaktivieren bringt aber doch eigentlich nichtm ehr Leistung, oder?
> Tripple-Buffer verhindert doch den Abfall von FPS ??


 
Kannst du mir das mal erklären mit Tripple Buffer? Ich dachte Vsync halbiert automatisch die FPS auf 30 wenn 60 FPS nicht klappen? Und wenn die FPS dann schwankt, gibt es dadurch doch auch diese Laggs durch Vsync?!


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (16. November 2011)

ok jungs und mädels,

triple buffer verbessert zwar die performance mit vsync(unter open gl wenn man es bei nvidia oder ati im treiber einstellt, sonst muss das spiel es von haus aus anfordern über die directx api),
werden halt mehr daten vorgehalten, aber wenn die karte trotzdem zu schwach ist 60fps zu halten gibt es das von fr3@k angekündige geruckel, gehackel, lag.
ihr müsst mal pcgh lesen, da steht das alle 5 ausgaben mindestens einmal drin^^

aber hatte fr3@k netmal sogar mit pcgh was zu tun? wenn ja: setzen 6 xP

mfg


----------



## plaGGy (16. November 2011)

Hm, ich werds heute abend mal an meiner Benchingstelle mit der Benchingkatze ausprobieren, ich war aber der Meinung, das ich sowohl über Treiber wie auch über ini Vsync aus hatte. Dennoch hat er bei mir auf 60 FPS limitiert?

Gibts da noch ne einstellung?
Über treiber reicht doch wenn ich es auf "aus" stelle?
oder muss ich direkt mit dem N-Inspector eingreifen?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (16. November 2011)

normalerweise über dem treiber, hab aber eine amd karte. ini bringt nichts bei vielen also bei dir wohl dann auch nicht.
inspector sollte auf jeden fall die größten chancen haben.


----------



## Sieben (16. November 2011)

@plaGGy
Hab was gefunden für dich auf: TweakGuides.com - Fallout 3 Tweak Guide

Auszug:

_uGridsToLoad=5_ - Increasing the _uGridsToLoad_ value (always  in odd steps of 5,7,9,11 etc.) will increase the number of grids around  the character in which full texture and object data will be loaded up  and visible as they wander around. This improves overall visual quality  by increasing graphical detail on more distant game world elements.  Indeed certain objects and structures which were otherwise not visible  before will now be visible. The higher the value, the more you will see  of the game world in return for a sharp drop in framerate, and  noticeably longer loading times. There may even be more prominent  stuttering as well, not to mention the possibility of visual glitches  and the greater likelihood of crashes due to the extra memory usage.  Unlike Oblivion, in my testing using a value of =11 I didn't see any  visual glitches in Fallout 3 at all, however my performance fell by more  than half, and I eventually experienced a crash to desktop. As you  increase the _uGridsToLoad_ value, you may want to also increase the _uExterior Cell Buffer_  value to accommodate the greater cell data and prevent crashes and  stuttering. Note: It appears that if you save a game with a higher value  for this variable, you cannot then lower the value again as your saved  game will no longer load properly. So on balance the default value of 5  for uGridstoLoad is a good compromise between visual detail, performance  and loading pauses, though high-end machines can try higher values, but  make sure your system can handle it in a range of areas before  committing to it by saving your game (Fallout.ini).

Ist zwar für Fallout, aber die *.ini ist ja fast gleich.


----------



## plaGGy (16. November 2011)

Genau die Sache mit den Savegames hab ich auch am eignene Leib erfahren.
ich werde es nochmal mit 7 testen und sehen wie weit meine FPS runtergehen, aber wie gesagt, Savegame laden mit niedrigeren Werten ist nicht mehr möglich 
Bei 11 hat er nämlich die FPS einfach mal um mehr als 50% runtergefahren, dafür halt aber auch krass viele Details.


----------



## Sieben (16. November 2011)

Die Frage ist ja, wie sehr sich die Details in der Entfernung bemerkbar machen und ob man eventuell darauf verzichten kann, um etwas mehr Performance rauszuholen 

Mit den Speicherständen finde ich auch etwas komisch, kann mir eine Verbindung zwischen Entfernungsdetails (falls man das so nennen kann) und Spieldaten nicht vorstellen (außer eventuell der Miniscreen vom Save ).

Bei meinem Fallout 3 tritt dieser Fehler z.B. nicht auf. Durch einen Texturmod musste ich auch etwas herumexperimentieren, damit alles "flüssig" läuft und habe immer den gleichen Speicherstand zum Testen genutzt... Da habe ich den Wert bei uGridToLoad=5 auf 3 gesetzt, dann auf 1, dann wieder auf 3 ohne Fehlermeldung oder so. (bei HiResmods sind bei uGrid niedrige Werte sinnvoller als bei den Standard-Wischiwaschi-Texturen; zumindest wenn man keinen starken Rechner hat).

Ansonsten: Viel Spaß beim Experimentieren  Ich hole mir Skyrim erst im Dezember


----------



## plaGGy (16. November 2011)

Ganz einfach: Wenn ich z.B: auf nem berghang stehe, sehe ich default nur Bäume in nem Wald weiter entfernt und selbst die Baggersteine, die den Weg markieren, sind entfernt auf ne größere Distanz.
Mit 11 seh ich dann z.b. in dem besagten Wald auf Distanz auch ein Häuschen, und die Wege sind sehr schön dargestellt.
Sieht sehr gut aus, aber kostet unmmengen an Leistung derzeit. Für richtig gute Grakas ist es allerdings wohl echt ne Option, allerdings ist das Problem wie im engl Original auch steht: Wenn du mal an ne Stelle kommst wo du vll default auch nur 40-50 FPS hast dann droppen die dort auf bedingt spielbare 17-23 runter und du kannst dagegen fast nichts mehr tun, außer die normalen Grafiksettings komplett runterzufahren.

Ergo:
SLI oder CF lassen grüßen.

Ja ich teste auch eine Stelle ganz am Anfang, da hat man Weitblick, Wasser, nen Wald und auch freies Feld mit Gewächs. Da kommt bei mir derzeit mit Vsync alles von 38-60.
Mit ugrid erhöht droppt es sofort pro Stufe um ca 7-8 FPS. Auf kurze Distanz macht es aber wohl garnichts aus. Das macht sich erst bemerkbar wenn es um reine Fernsicht geht. Für Fallout würde ich auch eher sagen, niedrigen Wert und hohe Leistung. Aber Skyrim hat bei mir und einigen anderen eben auch den Flair, weil man soviele Klippen und Abhänge hat, die eben extrem gut aussehen in der Bergwelt, ein niedriger Wert sieht da echt nicht mehr schön aus .


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. November 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ok jungs und mädels,
> 
> triple buffer verbessert zwar die performance mit vsync(unter open gl wenn man es bei nvidia oder ati im treiber einstellt, sonst muss das spiel es von haus aus anfordern über die directx api),
> werden halt mehr daten vorgehalten, aber wenn die karte trotzdem zu schwach ist 60fps zu halten gibt es das von fr3@k angekündige geruckel, gehackel, lag.
> ...


 
Also bringt Tripple Buffering mehr FPS mit aktiviertem Vsync? 


PS: Nein ich bin nicht Hr. Pusse, sein nick ist "Fr3ak"


----------



## night (16. November 2011)

das mit dem triple buffering würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## The_Rock (16. November 2011)

Normalerweise schon

Edit: Auf Wikipedia kriegt man ne ungefähre Beschreibung: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dreifachpufferung
Zumindest theoretisch. In der Praxis kann es durchaus auch anders aussehn (jeder der Dead Space 1 mit VSync und Maus gespielt hat, weiß was ich meine ). 
Aber meistens gibts keine Probleme


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (16. November 2011)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Normalerweise schon
> 
> Edit: Auf Wikipedia kriegt man ne ungefähre Beschreibung: Dreifachpufferung
> Zumindest theoretisch. In der Praxis kann es durchaus auch anders aussehn (jeder der Dead Space 1 mit VSync und Maus gespielt hat, weiß was ich meine ).
> Aber meistens gibts keine Probleme


 
jop vsync soll in der regel die fps heben, bringt aber inputlag mit sich und halt der Videospeicher der gebraucht wird erhöht sich(wer häts gedacht)
also bei shooter pfui bei singleplayer rollenspielen ist vsync falls aktiv eine schöne lösung, wenn es den funktioniert(siehe dead space)
und besser erklären als wiki kann man eh kaum.

mfg


----------



## arkim (16. November 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Wenn ich z.B: auf nem berghang stehe, sehe ich default nur Bäume in nem Wald weiter entfernt und selbst die Baggersteine, die den Weg markieren, sind entfernt auf ne größere Distanz.
> Mit 11 seh ich dann z.b. in dem besagten Wald auf Distanz auch ein Häuschen, und die Wege sind sehr schön dargestellt.
> Sieht sehr gut aus, aber kostet unmmengen an Leistung derzeit. Für richtig gute Grakas ist es allerdings wohl echt ne Option, allerdings ist das Problem wie im engl Original auch steht: Wenn du mal an ne Stelle kommst wo du vll default auch nur 40-50 FPS hast dann droppen die dort auf bedingt spielbare 17-23 runter und du kannst dagegen fast nichts mehr tun, außer die normalen Grafiksettings komplett runterzufahren.


Was für eine GraKa hast Du und wie ist Dein Fazit?  Ich wills auch mal testen mit meiner GTX-580. Muss dann halt wieder von vorne anfangen.


----------



## plaGGy (16. November 2011)

arkim schrieb:


> Was für eine GraKa hast Du und wie ist Dein Fazit?  Ich wills auch mal testen mit meiner GTX-580. Muss dann halt wieder von vorne anfangen.


 
Ich hab ne übertaktete 560 Ti.
Wie gesagt, optisch ist es ne Möglichkeit vor allem die Details auf mittlere bis etwas weitere Entfernung anzuheben, bzw überhaupt erstmal Gegenstände (oder Häuser, Wege, Geländer usw)darstellen zu lassen.
Bei ner Anhebung von 5 (Default?) auf 11 brechen mir an Bergabhängen die FPS von 60 auf 25 runter, deswegen ist es keine Option, wobei ich noch nicht getestet haben wie es in Dungeons aussieht.
ich werde vll heute abend noch mal 1-2 Tests machen mit nem Wert von 7, das sollte die Graka schaffen.
Aber hier muss jeder selbst testen. Ich hab zumindest erstmal andere Werte gut angehoben, bevor ich an sowas gehe, weil die anderen Werte sind halt wirklich komplett frei regelbar und korumpieren keine Savegames


----------



## habla2k (16. November 2011)

Wenn man SSAO auf Performance stellt geht es eigentlich mit den FPS, habe den FXAA Injector aber wieder deinstalliert, grad in Höhlen kam ich mir vor wie in WoW, alles zu bunt und überkoloriert.

@plaGGy
kannst du mal deine INI(s) hochladen oder zur Verfügung stellen? Was hast du für Settings im Launcher drin und was haste über den Inspector eingestellt? Transparenz AA?


----------



## plaGGy (16. November 2011)

Ich kann meine mal hochladen, allerdings bin ich noch in der Testphase, da ich derzeit hier und da mit krassen Einbrüchen beim Wechsel "Dungeon - Open World" oder "Haus - Open World" habe. Das werde ich aber beim SPielen nochmal genauer beobachten.
Ich hab im Launcher erstmal alles gemaxt was geht. Transparentes AA hab ich nicht an, da sonst die Khajiits bei mir Darstellungsprobleme haben.
Dennoch hab ich atm sehr gute Schatten hinbekommen, aber kann nicht wirklich verifizieren, wieso 
Über Treiber habe ich AA 16x und Texturenfilterung auf Bestens gestellt und eben Vsync raus. Rest hab ich links liegen lassen.

Wie immer gilt:
Für Pc-Abstürze, Platinenbrände und schwarzen Rauch bin ich nicht verantwortlich, Nutzung auf eigene Gefahr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade gestestet: Wenn nach einer ladesequenz die FPS weit unten sind, hilft bei mir aus dem Spiel tabben und direkt wieder rein. Schon sind die FPS wieder da wo sie hingehören


----------



## Franz80 (17. November 2011)

Das mag ja alles sein. Was ich nur so traurig finde, ist die Tatsache, dass die das Spiel so verkaufen. Kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Legacyy (17. November 2011)

Skyrim ist leider nur ein Konsolenport. Da wird das halt schnell auf den PC umgeschrieben und dann wars das. Vlt. bringen Patches in Zukunft eine Verbesserung...

Neue ENB Version verfügbar: http://enbdev.com/enbseries_skyrim_v0091patch4.zip
Aus dem dortigen Forum:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, Tahoma][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, Tahoma]I just tried V4 and I am happy to report IMPROVED performance with the new patch!
> 
> I have 2-3 more FPS with the new d3d9.dll than with vanilla Skyrim.
> 
> ...


----------



## standard2k (17. November 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Spiel in dieser Version erstmal einfach nur schlecht programmiert. Wenn man liest, wie viele auf teilweise ähnlichen Systemen oder z.bb mit der gleichen GraKa komplett unterschiedliche Fps haben, kann wohl erstmal eher an der Spielengine was nicht stimmen als am eigenen System. Die einen haben Fps Einbrüche im Außenbereich, die anderen wiederrum in Dungeons. Und das offenbar selbst mit GTX 580. 
Ich spiels auf nem Laptop mit i7 960 @3,20Ghz, ner GTX 285M und 6GB Ram. Auflösung 1600x900, alle Details auf max, AA und AIF jeweils auf 4x. In Außenbereichen läuft es größtenteils zwischne 50 und 60 FPS, meist gegen 60. In Dungeons dagegen brichts dann öfters ein auf 30-40. Selbst in 1980x 1080 mit allen Details auf max. hab ich Außen noch 40-45FPS. 
Das zeigt, das irgendwo in der Engine noch Fehler sind, die hoffentlich per Patch behoben werden.


----------



## plaGGy (17. November 2011)

standard2k schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das Spiel in dieser Version erstmal einfach nur schlecht programmiert. Wenn man liest, wie viele auf teilweise ähnlichen Systemen oder z.bb mit der gleichen GraKa komplett unterschiedliche Fps haben, kann wohl erstmal eher an der Spielengine was nicht stimmen als am eigenen System. Die einen haben Fps Einbrüche im Außenbereich, die anderen wiederrum in Dungeons. Und das offenbar selbst mit GTX 580.
> Ich spiels auf nem Laptop mit i7 960 @3,20Ghz, ner GTX 285M und 6GB Ram. Auflösung 1600x900, alle Details auf max, AA und AIF jeweils auf 4x. In Außenbereichen läuft es größtenteils zwischne 50 und 60 FPS, meist gegen 60. In Dungeons dagegen brichts dann öfters ein auf 30-40. Selbst in 1980x 1080 mit allen Details auf max. hab ich Außen noch 40-45FPS.
> Das zeigt, das irgendwo in der Engine noch Fehler sind, die hoffentlich per Patch behoben werden.



Scheinbar haben neuere GTX Serien, also vor allem die 500er noch Probleme.
Ich kennen viele die mit schlechteren Grakas maher FPS haben 

Ich hoffe einfach mal auf den nächsten Patch, wobei ich inzwischen bei ca 45 FPS draußen und bis zu über 100 in Dungeons bin, wenn keine Wasser oder Staub/Nebel in der Luft liegt, das scheint besonders viel zu fressen.


----------



## standard2k (17. November 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Scheinbar haben neuere GTX Serien, also vor allem die 500er noch Probleme.
> Ich kennen viele die mit schlechteren Grakas maher FPS haben
> 
> Ich hoffe einfach mal auf den nächsten Patch, wobei ich inzwischen bei ca 45 FPS draußen und bis zu über 100 in Dungeons bin, wenn keine Wasser oder Staub/Nebel in der Luft liegt, das scheint besonders viel zu fressen.



Siehste, das mein ich. Draussen spiel ich mit 60FPS und in Dungeons brichts ein und bei dir isses genau anderstrum. Und nach den ganzen Posts hier iss da kein Sinn zu erkennen. Zumal ich andere neue Spiele wie Rage oder MW3 in FullHD mit allem auf Max und ca. 55-60FPS spiele.

Hoffentlich kommt der Patch bald.


----------



## plaGGy (17. November 2011)

MW3 ist auch beileibe kein Grafikmonster 
Rage mMn nach ein total verkackter Port, als wäre er extra für den PC nochmal durch ne Antiqualitätskontrolle gegangen 

Aber ich hab halt bei BF3 teils genausoviele FPS unter Full HD und guten Settings, das ist das was mich stört, aber wie gesagt, ich denke das da noch was an Treiber odr Patch kommen wird. Der PC hat ja durchaus seine Quote erfüllt bei den Verkäufen.


----------



## arkim (17. November 2011)

Hmmm, also habe keine FPS gemessen, aber in Dungeons ruckelt bei mir das Bild merklich, wenn ich mich drehe, bei einer GTX-580. Draußen ist alles OK.


----------



## Hleothoron (18. November 2011)

So, nach nun einer Woche dauerzocken mit „läuft halt irgendwie“ mag ich mich nun ranmachen, mein Sys auf halbwegs spielbare Frameraten zu optimieren. Ich lese überall von 30-40 FPS bei Systemen, die noch älter sind als meins und mit den gleichen Einstellungen.

 Also: C2D E8400
 HDD 5770
 4GB RAM
 kein OC
 Auflösung 1920x1200
 Graka-Treiber ist ca. 2-3 Wochen alt.

 Ich habe im Schnitt zwischen 14 und 21 FPS bei den Einstellungen „Hoch“ und 4x AA + 16x AF, selten mal über 30 in Gebäuden. Das ist zwar „spielbar“, aber mehr auch nicht. Auf „sehr hoch“ komme ich auf 10-19 FPS … vor allem draußen ruckel ich mich so durch die Gegend 

 Die einzigen ini-Tweaks, die ich vorgenommen habe, ist das Umstellen des Mauslags und dass die Bäume auf sich selbst Schatten werfen (hab jetzt nicht im Kopf wie die Einstellung hieß). Ob es daran liegt?

 Werde heute abend mal anfangen, alles auf Installationsstand zu resetten und mich langsam von „niedrig“ vorarbeiten. 

 Falls jemand noch eine Idee hat, woran diese FPS-Werte liegen könnten, nehme ich gerne Anregungen entgegen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (18. November 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Scheinbar haben neuere GTX Serien, also vor allem die 500er noch Probleme.
> Ich kennen viele die mit schlechteren Grakas maher FPS haben
> 
> Ich hoffe einfach mal auf den nächsten Patch, wobei ich inzwischen bei ca 45 FPS draußen und bis zu über 100 in Dungeons bin, wenn keine Wasser oder Staub/Nebel in der Luft liegt, das scheint besonders viel zu fressen.


 
Also ich hab ne 570 und zocke in 1920x1080 Alles auf max, ausser AA nur 2x und AF 4x.
In Aussenarealen (alles ohne Vsync) habe ich zwischen 55-90 Frames, in Städten zwischen 40-80. 
Jetzt das Lustige: In Dungeons fahre ich minimun 123 Frames, teils zwischen 250 und 299! Frames. 
Da stimmt doch wirklich was nicht...
Mit Vsync habe ich in Dungeons 120 (durchgehend), Aussenareale 55-90 ( da ändert sich also nix), aber in Städten grösstenteils 28-45 Frames,... 
Neuster Nvidia ist installiert, sowie Mausbeschleunigung und Rambegrenzung ( per INI) deaktiviert.


----------



## plaGGy (18. November 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Also ich hab ne 570 und zocke in 1920x1080 Alles auf max, ausser AA nur 2x und AF 4x.
> In Aussenarealen (alles ohne Vsync) habe ich zwischen 55-90 Frames, in Städten zwischen 40-80.
> Jetzt das Lustige: In Dungeons fahre ich minimun 123 Frames, teils zwischen 250 und 299! Frames.
> Da stimmt doch wirklich was nicht...
> ...



Wie gesagt 

Die 500er Serie scheint Probleme zu haben. Und ich meinte nicht nur mit fehlender Rechenpowern 
Bruder hat weniger FPS wie ich mit schlechteren Einstellungen 
Gleiche Graka


----------



## Scorpio78 (18. November 2011)

Er könnte mal probieren die das AA aus 2-4x zu setzen und AF immer doppelt so hoch wie AA.
Da macht sich bei den Frames sehr interessant bemerkbar.

Edit: Alternativ mal den Framlimiter probieren, nicht Vsync, dass steigert ein wenig die Performance.


----------



## NanoSoldier (18. November 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> MW3 ist auch beileibe kein Grafikmonster
> Rage mMn nach ein total verkackter Port, als wäre er extra für den PC nochmal durch ne Antiqualitätskontrolle gegangen
> 
> Aber ich hab halt bei BF3 teils genausoviele FPS unter Full HD und guten Settings, das ist das was mich stört, aber wie gesagt, ich denke das da noch was an Treiber odr Patch kommen wird. Der PC hat ja durchaus seine Quote erfüllt bei den Verkäufen.


 
Rage ist grafisch eines der besten Spiele, die es gibt. Ich habe keine Grafikfehler und die Performance ist göttlich. Das Spiel sieht fantastisch aus. "Ein verkackter Port" ist eine absolut lachhafte Aussage. Erzeuge erstmal so eine Grafik und halte dabei konstant 60 FPS in FullHD mit alles auf max. Auch wenn ein einige Texturen aus der Nähe schwach aufgelöst sind, ist das Spiel meiner Meinung ein grafisches Meisterwerk.


----------



## plaGGy (18. November 2011)

Naja, wie gesagt, es gibt zum Glück unterschiedliche Meinungen. Für mich war es der größte Fehlkauf der letzten 2 Jahre, was Games angeht 
Es lief erst garnicht, dann schlecht und mit wechselnder Grafik, dann mal wieder garnicht. Auf sowas kann ich verzichten.
Und ich kaufe mir schon regelmäßig Spiele.
Aber ist auch egal, wir sollten beim Thema bleiben.


----------



## NanoSoldier (18. November 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Naja, wie gesagt, es gibt zum Glück unterschiedliche Meinungen. Für mich war es der größte Fehlkauf der letzten 2 Jahre, was Games angeht
> Es lief erst garnicht, dann schlecht und mit wechselnder Grafik, dann mal wieder garnicht. Auf sowas kann ich verzichten.
> Und ich kaufe mir schon regelmäßig Spiele.
> Aber ist auch egal, wir sollten beim Thema bleiben.


 
Das ist halt schade, wenn es nicht richtig läuft.


----------



## luca123 (19. November 2011)

Ich habe auch Probleme mit einer Gtx 580 und einem Phenom 940 BE. Wenn ich von der Drachenfeste aus auf die Häuser von Weißlauf blicke, sinken meine fps auf 20. In Außenbereichen und Dungeons gibt es keinerlei Probleme, da habe ich konstant über 40 fps. Ich hab mir dann mal die GPU Auslastung mit dem MSI Afterburner angeschaut und festgestellt, dass die Grafikkarte maximal zu 50% genutzt wird. Im Task Manager lag die Auslastung des Pozessors bei zwei Kernen bei ca 80% (in der Stadtszene). 

Welche Schlüsse kann man jetzt daraus ziehen? Limitiert mein Prozessor?


----------



## Scorpio78 (19. November 2011)

Das ist ne gute Frage...
Hab mir nen DNA-Extreme-Ini, wirklich alles auf max, gebastelt.
In Markath hab ich im schlimmsten Fall 29 Frames aber meine CPU ist mit 55% ausgelastet.
Die GraKa gammelt mit 69-70% ab,...


----------



## Pedro123 (19. November 2011)

ich habe jetzt auch mal geschaut wieviel von meinen pc skyrim abverlangt.
gemessen habe ich mit msi afterburner und task-manager.

meine 580er hat eine durchschnittliche gpu usage von 50%. Über 60% geht es in der Regel nicht. Und es ist meistens unter 50%. 
VRAM braucht es ca 1GB. 

das spiel braucht 900mb RAM. 
ich habe meine .ini erweitert mit diesen Zeilen für RAM, so das Skyrim mehr RAM nutzen kann. 

und meine CPU auslastung ist ja unterschiedlich. 
ich habe einen i-7 2600k auf Standardtakt und HT ist an.

wenn ich einstelle "Ein Diagramm, alle CPUs" dann ist die Auslastung bei 25% maximal
wenn ich einstelle "Ein Diagramm, pro CPU" dann sind die werte wie folgt in % : 
70 , 0 , 30 , 0 , 50 , 0 , 50 , 0 

Diese Werte habe ich gemessen wenn ich von Dragonsreach runterschaue auf Whiterun.
ich spiele auf 1080p mit alles auf max. nur schatten auf high. 
FXAA und "Object Detail Fade" ist auf aus 
an der .ini habe ich auch Verbesserungen gemacht die pcgames.de gezeigt hat ich weiss nicht mehr welche genau. ich glaube alle, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.


----------



## Legacyy (19. November 2011)

Wieso wird deine 580 nur zu 50% asugelastet?? Meine arbeitet immer mit 100%.
Ich hatte mal den Bug, dass meine Graka nicht in den 3D Modus gegangen ist, sondern mit 400MHz (2D Performance) getaktet war. Schau mal während dem Spielen im Afterburner nach was der für Taktraten anzeigt.


----------



## habla2k (19. November 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Das ist ne gute Frage...
> Hab mir nen DNA-Extreme-Ini, wirklich alles auf max, gebastelt.
> In Markath hab ich im schlimmsten Fall 29 Frames aber meine CPU ist mit 55% ausgelastet.
> Die GraKa gammelt mit 69-70% ab,...


 
Dann haste aber kein Transparenz AA und/oder Ambient Occlusion per Treiber eingestellt. Denn bei mir gabs mit der DNA Ex (Extended, nicht Extreme) nur noch einstellige FPs in der ersten Höhle ^^


----------



## Pedro123 (19. November 2011)

@ legacyy

weisst du was 

mir ist schonmal aufgefallen das meine graka während ich skyrim spiele so leise ist, dachte mir aber nix dabei.

aber jetzt wo ich darauf geachtet habe, kann ich sagen das sie genauso leise ist wie wenn ich in windows bin. 
aber mein core clokc ist trotzdem bei 832 während des games.

wenn ich aber bf3 spiele wird sie laut, also so wie es sein soll. 

vielleicht ist sie doch im 2d betrieb während ich skyrim spiele, aber warum sagt afterburner das sie auf 832 mhz taktet im spiel?

habe ich deshalb in städten solch miserablen frames?


----------



## exinator (19. November 2011)

Meine Grafikkarte läuft auch nur mit 50-60% Auslastung und läuft nicht im 2D Betrieb oder so...

Habe ne Radeon 6950


----------



## Pedro123 (19. November 2011)

ich habe jetzt nochmal nachgeschaut wie die temps sind bei meiner graka, weil ich jetzt angst bekommen habe das skyrim sie zum schmelzen bringt. 
aber sie wird auch während des games nicht wärmer als 45° und der graka fan geht auf max. 1500rpm obwohl 
der core, shader und memory takt Lasttaktung gehen.

und unter windwos geht der lüfter auf 1350rpm und die temps auf 33° runter. halt ganz normale leise idle nutzung


----------



## luca123 (19. November 2011)

Die Auslastung meiner Gtx 580 liegt auch nur bei höchstens 50-60%. Das scheint dann wohl mehrere zu betreffen...


----------



## Legacyy (20. November 2011)

Probiert das noch mal mit dem Nvidia Inspector aus... der Afterburner zeigt das manchmal net richtig an, deswegen verwende ich den auch nicht mehr.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. November 2011)

Bei dem ganzen rumgetweake fällt mir ein, _dass man Sachen auch so lange verbessern kann, bis sie endlich nicht mehr funktionieren_ 

Meine GTX 460 reicht für flüssiges Spielen in Full HD. Darf man halt nur nicht alles auf Anschlag stellen.

Und der x4 955BE reicht auch.

Ich les immer von leuten mit GTX 580 oder i5 2600k wo´s nicht flüssig läuft ... 

Ich würd sagen : Das liegt einfach an den Einstellungen.

Ich hab noch nie n Absturzproblem, oder geruckel gehabt bei dem Spiel. Weder drinnen, noch draussen, oder bei Aussichtspunkten .... läuft immer wie Butter. Man darf sich halt nur nicht wundern, wenn man alles auf über-Max einstellt und dann noch künstlich mehr einstellt mit ini , dass dann die Hardware tatsächlich an einzelnen Stellen mal an´s Limit kommt.

Ich versteh nur nicht ganz warum man extra alles so einstellt, bis es nicht mehr flüssig läuft. Umgekehrt wär´s doch eigentlich besser. So lange rumstellen, bis alles flüssig läuft und nie nix mehr ruckelt.

Kann doch nicht sein, dass ich mit GTX 460 null probleme hab ( in Kombi mit 955BE ) und mit ner GTX 580 oder i5/i7 gibt´s geruckel ...

Da ist doch eindeutig was zu hoch eingestellt.


----------



## Pedro123 (20. November 2011)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen rumgetweake fällt mir ein, _dass man Sachen auch so lange verbessern kann, bis sie endlich nicht mehr funktionieren_
> 
> Meine GTX 460 reicht für flüssiges Spielen in Full HD. Darf man halt nur nicht alles auf Anschlag stellen.
> 
> ...


 

die änderungen in der .ini datei hatten zu absolut keinen veränderung in den frames geführt.
ausserdem wenn ich in einer taverne bin wo 10 leute gerade im bild sind habe ich max frames, bei städten und gewissen aussenarealen nicht. 
es ist einfach lausig programmiert
ausserdem so wie die grafik von skyrim aussieht müsste man es auf ultra³ stellen können und min 60frames haben,
es ist nicht mehr so grafikaufwändig/ineffizient wie oblivion, wo das gras und die bäume wesentlich dichter waren. also das gras ohne low-poly mod. bei skyrim ist alles viel dezenter, das fing schon bei fallout3 an wo das gras und die bäume wesentlich dezenter waren. 
und die schatten einstellungen sind das einzige bei mir die zu mehr frames führen wenn ich es runter stelle in den städten. sonst läuft es smooth


@legacyy 
ich werde das mit dem inspector mal morgen probieren.
aber den inspector brauche ich nicht um wissen das meine graka nicht ihre lüfter hochdreht bei skyrim was doch bedeutet das sie nur auf sparflamme ist.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. November 2011)

Pedro123 schrieb:


> es ist einfach lausig programmiert



Also für meine Hardware ist es nicht lausig programmiert. Vielleicht muss man einfach Low Budget Hardware haben, damit´s flüssig läuft ... 

Neee .... spass beiseite .... bei mir ist es aber in aussenarealen und in Städten auch absolut easy .... kein geruckel ... 

Kann doch nicht sein, dass ne GTX 460 viel runder läuft wie ne GTX 580 !? Oder ?

Edit : Aber wie dem auch sei : Ich wünsche allen viel Glück , dass sie die richtigen Einstellungen finden, damit´s Spass macht. ! Viel Glück !


----------



## Mysterion (20. November 2011)

Wo bleibt der DX11 Patch?

Dann dürfte alles im Lot sein.


----------



## Leandros (20. November 2011)

Stimmt, Dx11 wär Genial. Aber allg. muss sich Performance verbessern. Normal müsste ich mit meiner Hardware auf Max Flüssig Zocken können. Kann ich aber nicht.


----------



## Scorpio78 (20. November 2011)

So,... heute mal wieder sie Standardini verwendet. Siehr schon irgendwie fies aus im Vergleich zur "Optimierten".
Werde mal noch einie Anderungen machen, aber diesmal in kleinen Schritten.


----------



## luca123 (20. November 2011)

Ich hätte kein Problem damit, die Einstellungen ein wenig herunterzufahren, wenn ich eine Mittelklasse Grafikkarte gekauft hätte. Aber wenn ich
verhältnismäßig viel Geld für eine Gtx 580 ausgebe, dann erwarte ich eigentlich ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis mit der besten Grafik, die das Spiel zu bieten hat.
In diesem Fall liegt es ja wahrscheinlich nicht mal an der Grafikkarte. 

Ich werde es jetzt nochmal mit dem Inspector testen.


----------



## plaGGy (20. November 2011)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen rumgetweake fällt mir ein, _dass man Sachen auch so lange verbessern kann, bis sie endlich nicht mehr funktionieren_
> 
> Meine GTX 460 reicht für flüssiges Spielen in Full HD. Darf man halt nur nicht alles auf Anschlag stellen.
> 
> ...



Wie oft denn noch :

Es scheint das die 500er Serie ein (Treiber-)Problem mit Skyrim hat. Hier haben Leute mit 580er weniger FPS wie ich und es haben Leute mit ner 460er mehr FPS wie ich 
Wobei ich sagen muss das bei Basissettings alles recht rund läuft. Dennoch sollten Leute mit der besten Single-Slot doch mehr FPS haben wie ich mittem P/L-Modell von Nvidia und vor allem sollte ich doch mehr haben wie mein Vorgängermodell bringt.
Wie gesagt ich warte auf den SkyrimPatch und nen neuen Nvidiatreiber und dann sehen wir weiter. Ansonsten bin ich momentan mit der Bildqualität zufrieden, und haben auch nur noch in absolutenm Ausnahmefällen einen dropp unter die 35 FPS Marke, das sind ann aber wirklich auch nur Ecken die ******* programmiert wurden (gabs in WoW ja auch 1-2 : Normal war ich IMMER im Vsync, egal was los war, aber es gab Wände, wenn ich die angeguckt haben war ich bei 10 FPS )

Ansonsten sind die Einstellungen teils reine Rechenkern aufgaben, das hat oft nichts mit der Graka zu tun und da unterstützt Skyrim eben (noch) nicht so viele Kerne. Mal sehen was da noch an Workarounds kommt.

Ich würde auch jedem Raten, die Settings in der Ini mit Vorsicht genießen, es treten da teils Probleme auf die sind nicht so nachvollziehbar:
Ishadowmapresolutions auf 8192 eingestellt, kann ich zum Beispiel nicht mehr in Dungeons gehen da mir die FPS von 60 auf 2 einbrechen 
Wenn ich es wieder auf 4096 einstelle, ist wieder alles wie vor, 60 FPS im VS.
Und wenn man ugridstoload verändert, droppen die FPS teils um die Hälfte, aber es gibt keine wirklich grafikintensive Aufgabe (es werden eher mehr Objekte in den SPeicher geladen). Also würde ich eher sagen es ist noch net so klar welche Aufgaben welche EInheit (CPU oder Graka) ansprechen. Dennoch denke ich das man es vll mit Starcraft 2 in einem Satz nennen kann:
Mehr Pro-Takt-Leistung, sollte hier besser sein, also sollte reines CPU-OC oder Graka-OC (bei mir ist die Graka eigentlich zu 100% ausgelastet, laut Afterburn) schon einen spürbaren Leistungsschub geben "können", eben das es nicht viele Kerne auslastet.


----------



## Legacyy (20. November 2011)

Moin,
also ich hab mit meiner 580 (PC Siehe Sysprofile) keine Probleme und den 285,62 WHQL drauf. Auslastung ist laut Inspector bei 99%. Selbst mit der .ini von DNA hab ich in den Außenarealen 60+fps und in Gebäuden/Höhlen meist 100+. Ich weiß gar net warum so viele 500er Besitzer rummeckern. Den schlechten Beta Treiber wieder runterschmeißen und den letzten WHQL nehmen


----------



## plaGGy (20. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Moin,
> also ich hab mit meiner 580 (PC Siehe Sysprofile) keine Probleme und den 285,62 WHQL drauf. Auslastung ist laut Inspector bei 99%. Selbst mit der .ini von DNA hab ich in den Außenarealen 60+fps und in Gebäuden/Höhlen meist 100+. Ich weiß gar net warum so viele 500er Besitzer rummeckern. Den schlechten Beta Treiber wieder runterschmeißen und den letzten WHQL nehmen



Werde ich heute auch mal testen


----------



## Leandros (20. November 2011)

Gibt scheinbar einen Performance Fix auf Curse: Skyrim Better Performance - UI - Skyrim Mods - Curse
Ich Installier ihn gleich mal, werde dann Berichten.


----------



## luca123 (20. November 2011)

Mit dem Inspector ergibt sich das gleiche Bild: Gpu Auslastung bei maximal 60%, außer der Shader, der ist immer komplett ausgelastet. (Settings sind alle auf Ultra, Auflösung ist 1680x1050)

@Legacyy
Ich habe dieselbe Treiber Version, aber was unser System noch unterscheidet ist der Prozessor. Dein i7 2600k schlägt meinen in Sachen Performance um Längen. (Phenom 940 BE)
Vielleicht ist es ja tatsächlich der Prozessor, der limitiert...


----------



## Legacyy (20. November 2011)

hab hier mal meine TESV.exe hochgeladen, die 4GB RAM benutzen kann: https://rapidshare.com/files/869595867/TESV.exe

@Luca
das kann sein, aber der sollte eigentlich für die 580 genug power haben. 
Was meinst du denn mit Shader? Gibt doch nur GPU und den VRAM der ausgelastet werden kann.


----------



## luca123 (20. November 2011)

Ich meine das zweite Diagramm beim Inspector. Shader Clock.


----------



## Felixxz2 (20. November 2011)

Ich hab auch mal ein extremst nervendes Problem:

Hab ne 6970 Single und egal welche Einstellungen ich benutze ich hab immer nur 50-60fps und wenn ich mich schnell umdrehe dropts auf 30-40 fps und ruckelt. Auch gewinne ich durch das runterschalten auf 720p @ Low Settings keine fps, es sind exakt die gleichen wie in 1440p @ Very High + 2x SGSSAA. ICh checks einfach nicht, hab schon alle Treiber (11.10, 11.11 und 11.12 Beta) ausprobiert.

An meiner CPU kanns aber auch nich liegen, ich mein das muss doch mit nem Phenom II X4 @ 3,6GHz zu spielen sein, vor allem weil die drops immer vorkommen. Also auch in Höhlen usw.
Werd nicht schlau draus, hab auch schon die Standard-Ini benutzt und die Performance-Fix D3D9.dll verwendet. Nichts bringt was.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. November 2011)

Felixxz2 schrieb:


> und wenn ich mich schnell umdrehe dropts auf 30-40 fps und ruckelt.



Das hat aber nix mit der Mausbeschleunigung, oder Xbox360 Steuerung zu tun, oder !? Nur so ne Vermutung in´s Blaue ....

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 

Mal rumgetestet damit ? Evtl. mit der Mausempfindlichkeit ?


Hab zwar nur geringe Hoffnung , dass es was bringt, aber bei so nem problem würd ich alles gern ausprobieren , glaub ich .

*Daumen drück* 

Hatte nur so ne Idee was passiert, wenn man sich schnell umdreht und woran´s da liegen könnte. Ich weiß auch noch wie übel die Steuerung bei mir war mit Mausbeschleunigung an und dass bei mir Standardmässig Xbox360 Controller und Vibration eingeschaltet war, obwohl ich noch nie so n controller hatte und immer nur mit Maus/tastatur spiele.

Vielleicht isses ja n Versuch wert !?

Edit : Die xbox 360 und Vibrationseinstellungen findet man im Spiel einfach wenn man Esc drückt und dann auf _Einstellungen/Gameplay_ geht. Die Mausbeschleunigung über die .ini ausschalten. Ich find die Mausbeschleunigung supernervig, weil´s so mega-consolig ist. Hab auch die Cursorempfindlichkeit hochgestellt.

P.s.: Jetzt hab ich mehr geschrieben , als ich eigentlich wollte, aber vielleicht hilft´s ja dem ein oder anderem ...


----------



## Leandros (21. November 2011)

Änder vllt mal "bMouseAcceleration=1" auf 0 in der Ini.


----------



## Legacyy (21. November 2011)

Felixxz2 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal ein extremst nervendes Problem:
> ich hab immer nur 50-60fps und wenn ich mich schnell umdrehe dropts auf 30-40 fps und ruckelt. Werd nicht schlau draus, hab auch schon die Standard-Ini benutzt und die Performance-Fix D3D9.dll verwendet. Nichts bringt was.


 Das sind wahrscheinlich Nachladeruckler. Diese "Performance-Fix D3D9.dll" ist Schwachsinn, da die Datei überhaupt nix bringt. Hast du schon den 4GB Patch drauf? Wenn nicht, dann liegt das sicher da dran. Nimm meinen Fix von weiter oben und weg isses.


----------



## plaGGy (21. November 2011)

Also nach meinem Test, ist der Beta-Treiber, für mich, gegenüber dem .62er klar besser.
Da er zwar die gesamten FPS um 1-2 drückt, dafür aber die krassen Drops um 4-5 nach oben korrigiert kann.
Zudem hat er ein Skyrimprofil und scheint bei mir für leicht besseres Bild zu sorgen, aber das is auch reine Kaffeesatzleserei (also das mit dem besseren Bild  )

Die Performance dll hab ich auch drauf, werde heute abend mal tests ohne sie machen und vll ne FXAA-Injector mit um einer Stufe erhöhtes Sharpening drüberl aufen lassen, das sollte mit rausnahme des FXAA dann die gleiche, wenn nicht bessere Performance bringen, ansonsten denke ich der neue Nvidia und Skyrim-Patch wohl was bringen werden, wobei ich derzeit außer in Rifton (schöne Stadt btw  ) kein drops unter 35 FPS habe.

BTW: Was macht eigentlich das FXAA genau. Ich les immer nur das es ein leichtes AA sein soll.
Empfiehlt sich stattdessen ein Trans. MS reinzumachen (ich hab Probleme mit den durchsichten Khajiits immer)?
Was macht das FPS mäßig aus?


----------



## Legacyy (21. November 2011)

Das FXAA soll die Kanten vom Bild "glätten", macht es aber nur unscharf. Deshalb braucht es nur wenig Leisung und sieht auch dementsprechend "bescheiden" aus. 
Transp. AA hab ich bis jetzt noch net probiert, spiel lieber mit 4xSGSSAA (oder wie auch immer das im Inspector heißt^^).

btw. LInk zu dieser Performance d3d9.dll ?


----------



## plaGGy (21. November 2011)

Kann grad net schauen, aber such bei Skyrimnexus einfach nach Performance und nimm das was in der Endorsed Liste am höchsten liegt ^^

Hm, dann schau ich mal, das ich vll das gleiche mal reinhaue.
Was hast du sonst noch an, sagen wir mal FPS-Fressern von außerhalb drinnen?
FXAA-Mod? Ambient Occlusion?


----------



## Legacyy (21. November 2011)

Habs grad gefunden, dass ist ja "nur" eine gemoddete d3d9.dll von der ENBseries. Das kann ja fast jeder mit ner kleinen Anleitung 

Ansonsten hab ich 8xAA, 16xAF und AO (High Quality) an. FXAA Mod hab ich wieder runter geschmissen, 
meine aktuelle .ini :


Spoiler



[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
bAllowConsole=0
iPreloadSizeLimit=209715200
bPreloadIntroSequence=1
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=320.0000
iNumHWThreads=8
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
uGridsToLoad=9
uInterior Cell Buffer=9
uExterior Cell Buffer=108
iFPSClamp=0

[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
iRadialBlurLevel=0

[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=6
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
fShadowDistance=8000.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=4096
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=16
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=15000000
fGamma=1.0000
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=4000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=400.0000
fLightLODStartFade=5500.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=8
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=4
iMultiSample=8
iShadowMode=5
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bFull Screen=1
iSize W=1920
iSize H=1200
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=3.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=1024.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=8192.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=11376.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=20000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=20000000.0000
iScreenShotIndex=2
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=35
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=150
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
sD3DDevice = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580"
bFXAAEnabled=0
fShadowBiasScale=0.050
iShadowMaskQuarter=5
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=0
iShadowFilter=3
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
bDrawShadows=1
iShadowMapResolution=4096
fDefault1stPersonFOV=80.0000
fDefaultWorldFOV=80.0000
fDefaultFOV=80.0000
bSimpleLighting=0
bDynamicWindowReflections=1
bUseFakeFullScreenMotionBlur=0
bAllowPartialPrecision=1
bShadowsOnGrass=1
bActorSelfShadowing=1
bMTRendering=1
bUseSunbeams=1
bAllow30Shaders=1
bDo30VFog=1

[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=15000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=15000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=5
bAllowLoadGrass=1
iGrassCellRadius=8
bGrassPointLighting=1
fGrassFadeRange=2500.0000
fGrassDefaultStartFadeDistance=5000.0000
bDrawShaderGrass=1

[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=1
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000

[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iShadowMaskQuarter=5
iDifficulty=2

[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=1
bGeneralSubtitles=0
bShowCompass=1

[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.4000
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=0
bMouseAcceleration=0

[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750

[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000

[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=
uID7=
fVal6=
uID6=
fVal5=
uID5=
fVal4=
uID4=
fVal3=
uID3=
fVal2=
uID2=
fVal1=
uID1=
fVal0=
uID0=

[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000

[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=12500.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=75000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=25000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=15000.000
fSplitDistanceMult=0.4000
bShowLODInEditor=0

[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000

[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=50
bForceFullDetail=1
bEnableTreeAnimations=1
bEnableTrees=1
fUpdateBudget=4.0000
bPickSkinnedTrees=1

[Decals]
uMaxDecals=0
bDecals=0
bSkinnedDecals=0
uMaxSkinDecals=0
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=0
bDecalMultithreaded=1

[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=50.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=50.0000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=50.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000

[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=4

[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1

[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0

[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
bUseWaterReflectionBlur=1
bReflectExplosions=1
iWaterBlurAmount=4
bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0
bForceHighDetailReflections=1
bUseWaterHiRes=1
bUseWaterLOD=0
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1
bUseWaterShader=1

[BackgroundLoad]
bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=1
bUseBackgroundFileLoader=1
bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=1
bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
bBackgroundCellLoads=1
bLoadHelmetsInBackground=1
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1

[ScreenSplatter]
bBloodSplatterEnabled=0


Mit Shadows auf 8192 hab ich in Gebäuden 16fps


----------



## plaGGy (21. November 2011)

Mit Shadows meinst du das hier: iShadowMapResolution=4096 ?? 
Wenn ja: Ich hatte in dieser Unterwasserburg, ganz am Anfang, nähe Flusslauf, 5 FPS  

Und im Ödsturzhügelgrab, hatte ich im Raum mit "DER" Wand (ohne hier Spoilern zu wollen  ) 60 FPS (Vsync) wenn ich mich allerdings zum Eingang zu diesem Raum gedreht haben, sind die FPS auch auf 10 abgefallen und wieder angestiegen, wenn ich wieder Richtung Wand mit dem Sarg und dem Tisch geschaut habe .

Wieso haste den FXAA wieder runtergeworfen?
Würde micht echt mal interessieren.


----------



## Legacyy (21. November 2011)

Genau das meine ich, ja^^
 ich hatte es mal geschafft, dass ich 14fps hatte, ich hatte aber keine Ahnung woher das kam xD

"DIE WAND", da hatte ich irgendwie 200+fps (Vsync hab ich aus) und Richtung Eingang wieder normale 60 

Die Post Process Filter haben ja kaum geholfen, das bisschen Helligkeit und Sättigung kann ich auch als Spielprofil über den Treiber machen. Die Schärfe bekomm ich auch, wenn ich in 2560x1600 oder höher zocke^^
Dafür die paar fps verschenken halte ich für ünnötig 

Btw. bin grad am suchen nach neuen Texturen, vor allem nach besserem Schnee  so in der Art: http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs26/f/2008/102/f/4/snow_texture_by_discordiA_stock.jpg


----------



## plaGGy (21. November 2011)

Wo stellst du das Sättigung und helligkeit im Treiber genau ein?
Hab das auch schongsucht, aber nicht wirllich gefunden.
Ein Screenie wäre cool 

ja mit den Schneetexturen hab ich an 1. Stelle meine Problem: Wenn ich auf nem Felsen stehe und drunter gucke, das is ech net so schön anzusehen, sonst siehts Spiel schon gut aus mit den wenigen mods die ich draufhabe.


----------



## Leandros (21. November 2011)

Die dll bringt mir fast 10 FPS. Also ich kann mich nicht Beschweren.


----------



## Legacyy (21. November 2011)

Öhmm, wenn ich heute abend zuhause bin kann ich das mal nachschauen, aber die Standart Settings finde ich auch net wirklich schlechter 
Ich hab schon über 200MB an Mods drin. Mit meinen Texturen wird das aber ganz schnell ansteigen (ca. 3MB pro Textur )

Ich werd die .dll heute abend mal testen^^ 
(ist das langweilig auf der Arbeit, 1 Mitarbeiterin da, die anderen 3 haben heute Urlaub, und wir 2 Azubis haben nix zu tun )

Tante Edith:
Diese Texturen hab ich mir für Skyrim bisher rausgesucht: Klick. Die werden dann heute abend Randlos gemacht (damit man keine Übergänge sieht) und dann mal gucken wie es wird^^


----------



## alm0st (21. November 2011)

Also ich hab immer wieder das Problem, dass wenn ich aus nem Gebäude/Dungeon komm die FPS in Richtung Diashow droppen (5-10 Fps) und ich das Game neustarten muss. Kommt aber recht unregelmässig vor


----------



## Legacyy (21. November 2011)

Hast du schon den 4GB Patch drauf? Wenn nicht, dann nimm die TESV.exe, die ich hier schon gepostet hatte. Beim Nachladen läuft ja meist der RAM von Skyrim voll, sodass es zu diesen krassen Rucklern kommt. Ansonten aus dem Spiel raustabben und wieder ins Spiel rein, dann gehts meistens auch wieder


----------



## Fexzz (21. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Hast du schon den 4GB Patch drauf? Wenn nicht, dann nimm die TESV.exe, die ich hier schon gepostet hatte. Beim Nachladen läuft ja meist der RAM von Skyrim voll, sodass es zu diesen krassen Rucklern kommt. Ansonten aus dem Spiel raustabben und wieder ins Spiel rein, dann gehts meistens auch wieder


 
4GB Patch? Bitte wo?! NEEEEEEEED. Will endlich 'nen Bugfix, der meine Pfeile davon befreit einfach in der Luft herunterzufallen T_T


----------



## plaGGy (21. November 2011)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Also ich hab immer wieder das Problem, dass wenn ich aus nem Gebäude/Dungeon komm die FPS in Richtung Diashow droppen (5-10 Fps) und ich das Game neustarten muss. Kommt aber recht unregelmässig vor


 
Das problem hab ich auch. bei mir reicht es wenn ich raustabbe und wieder reintabbe. Dann erholen sich die FPS in 99% der Fälle.
Warum das Problem auftritt, weiß ich allerdings auch nich


----------



## standard2k (21. November 2011)

Woran merke ich, das der 4GB Patch funktioniert? Ich habe sowohl die Standard EXE als auch die 2 Seiten vorher gepostete 4GB Patch EXE ausprobiert und konnte im Taskamanger jeweils nur eine Speichernutzung von ca. 700MB feststellen. Oder beziehen sich die 4 GB auf irgend was anderes?


----------



## Legacyy (21. November 2011)

@Fexzz
guck ma mein Link 2 Seiten vorher, hatte ich doch geschrieben -.-'
WTF deine Pfeile fallen einfach so runter...  ->

@standart2k
Die 4GB sollten sich eigentlich auf den RAM beziehen. Da gibts zusätzlich noch irgendeinen Eintrag in der SkyrimPrefs.ini, den such ich gleich noch mal raus...


----------



## alm0st (21. November 2011)

Hab zum einen diese paar Einträge in der .ini welche angeblich für mehr Speichernutzen sorgen sollen und dann hab ich noch das Large Adress Aware genomen:

Large Address Aware - techPowerUp! Forums


----------



## habla2k (21. November 2011)

@ Legacy
Magst du mal nen Screen deines Inspectors zeigen? Denn mit AO auf High quality + SuperSampling habe ich nur um die 20 FPS in der aller ersten Höhle am Wasser, das fand ich unspielbar.


----------



## Leandros (21. November 2011)

Hier ist auch ne Anleitung für 4 GiB RAM in Skyrim: Skyrim 4GB Tutorial at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Außerdem gibts nen neuen ENBseries Patch. Nr. 4: ENBSeries Download


----------



## plaGGy (21. November 2011)

habla2k schrieb:


> @ Legacy
> Magst du mal nen Screen deines Inspectors zeigen? Denn mit AO auf High quality + SuperSampling habe ich nur um die 20 FPS in der aller ersten Höhle am Wasser, das fand ich unspielbar.


 
Kann auch an zu hoher Schattenaufläsung liegen.
Hast du imapshadowresolution auf 8192 stehen?
Wenn ja, runter damit auf 4096, der Wert ist ganz böse


----------



## habla2k (21. November 2011)

Ist schon auf 4096. Habs direkt getestet an einer Stelle mit Wasser, Nebel und Lichtquellen. Momentan mit 2xTSSAA + AO auf Performance gibt 30FPS+ also 30 als Minimum an der Stelle. Mit High Quality sinds 22 oder so.


----------



## Felixxz2 (21. November 2011)

Also weder der 4GB Patch noch das deaktivieren der Mausbeschleunigung bringt bei mir was. Ist auch egal welche Detailstufe ich wähle. Auch auf Low nur 30-40 fps.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. November 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Das problem hab ich auch. bei mir reicht es wenn ich raustabbe und wieder reintabbe. Dann erholen sich die FPS in 99% der Fälle.
> Warum das Problem auftritt, weiß ich allerdings auch nich



Übrigens : Das Problem hatte ich auch gestern zum erstern Mal , nachdem ich die Einstellungen hochgeschraubt hatte. Auf einmal hatte ich nur noch 15 FPS.

Einmal rausgetabt , reingetabt ..... 50-60 FPS. Nix geändert ansonsten. K.a. woran das lag. Aber das hab ich erst seit dem ich höhere Einstellungen nutze. Ich seh nur nicht ein, warum ich medium spielen soll, wenn ich alles bis Anschlag aussen und innen sonst 40-60 FPS hab. Und das mit Budget PC , wo CPU und GraKa zusammen 230€ gekostet haben. 

Edit : Und @ Felixx : Tut mir leid dass bisher nix was gebracht hat.


----------



## plaGGy (21. November 2011)

Ein gnz interessanter Beitrag: Just How CPU-Melting is Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Played at MAX Settings?

Ein kurzer Überblick über den wichtigsten Fakt:

500 MHZ weniger auf einem i7 bedeutet ca 12 FPS Overall weniger.
Das kann man runterspielen bis auf 2GHz oder in die andere Richtig auf 4,0GHz (ich vermute mal, es wird mit 4,5 nicht anders aussehen).

Hier die Skalierung für ausgewählte CPUs:
http://static.techspot.com/articles-info/467/bench/CPU_2.png
Quelle: @ techspot.com

Man sieht: Ein Thuban 1090t hat fast 20 FPS weniger wie eine i5 Sandy, HT von der i6 spielt keine Rolle, die erhöhten Frames rühren wohl einzig aus dem erhöhten Takt.
Wieso die SBE soweit oben ist, weiß ich nicht, ich vermute mal sie hat mehr Pro-Takt-Leistung.

Das erklärt natürlich nicht, warum einer mit ner i7 und GTX 580 so wenig FPS hat, aber schwächerer Proziis scheinen krass zu limitieren.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. November 2011)

Also ich hab einfach AA ausgeschaltet, weil ich das bei FULL HD eh nicht mehr brauch. Und bei 4x 3,2 Ghz hab ich so zwischen 40 und 60 FPS. Hier und da mal n drop richtung 30 , aber das merkt man nicht wirklich. Hab ich nur gemerkt weil ich fraps an hatte. Dafür ist der 955BE noch sehr gut dabei , find ich 

Die Übersicht ist aber sehr interessant.


----------



## standard2k (22. November 2011)

Keine Ahnung, wo da die Fehler liegen, aber irgendwas kann doch (bis jetzt) am Spiel selber nicht stimmen. Die einen haben die neuesten GraKas und schaffen teilweise nur 30FPS, während andere mit alten 60FPS schaffen. Und die CPU wird ja fast so gut wie gar nicht genutzt, obwohls ja schon Artikl gibt, das die CPU einen großen Teil zu den FPS beiträgt. Nur meine gammelt mit ca. 20% Auslastung vor sich hin.

Ich hab jetzt mal den neuesten ENB Patch ausprobiert zusammen mit der 4GB Exe. Die 4 GB krieg ich nicht zustande ( Auslastung laut Taskmanager immer so um die 700Mb) und die Frames sind mit dem ENB Patch, der ja normalerweise eine Verbesserung einbringen sollte, stark eingebrochen, von ca. 50-60 FPS außen auf 30-35 FPS. Höchst Merkwürdig und m.M. ein Zeichen dafür, das irgendwo im Spiel noch der Wurm drin ist. Hoffentlich kommt bald ein Patch raus, der die Performance anhebt oder zumindest mal stabil auf einem vernünftigen Level hält. Diese Einbrüche um teils 50% nerven. Da lob ich mir Rage, das läuft konstant auf 60FPS in max.

Edit:

Ich hab jetzt mal aus Spaß meine beiden Ini's im Documents Ordner gelöscht ( wurden nur um kleine Einträge geändert :uGridsToLoad=9 uInterior Cell Buffer=32 uExterior Cell Buffer=204 iPreloadSizeLimit=262144000 und iMinMemoryPageSize=100000 iMaxMemoryPageSize=5000000 iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=1800000000) was ja scheinbar bei vielen zu einer besseren Performance führt) und neu erstellen lassen. Bei mir machen die einträge keinerlei Unterschied in der Performance aus. warum Auch immer.


----------



## exinator (22. November 2011)

Ja, so geil das Spiel auch ist. Mit der Performance haben sie es richtig verkackt. Das ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht zu verzeihen. Mal sehn was der neue Patch bringen wird, ich hab wenig Hoffnung.
Es kann ja irgendwie nicht sein, dass sich alle Leute per Mods oder Ini Eintragungen ihr vernünftig laufendes Spiel zusammenschustern müssen.

Auf meinem System müsst Skyrim auch flutschen wie sonst was, tut es aber nicht.
BF3 mit viel höheren Anforderungen läuft perfekt.

Das ist die Sch... wenn man für uralt Konsolen produziert und das Spiel dann einfach auf PC switcht.


----------



## Legacyy (22. November 2011)

@standart2k/exinator
was habt ihr denn für Hardware? Laut Test soll für Ultra Einstellungen ne 560TI ausreichen.
Ihr könnt doch net ernsthaft erwartet haben, dass das Spiel gut an den PC angepasst wird, oder?

Diese .ini Werte müssen ja auch in die Skyrim.ini eingetragen werden, damit die funktionieren und net wie die anderen in die SkyrimPrefs.ini^^


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (22. November 2011)

Also bei mir löppt es fps technisch gut, meine hd6970 und mein i7 2600k wuppen es bei 45-60fps.
alles auf ultra und textur mods und so weiter(8x MSAA udn 16xAF).

was nur jetzt richtig nervt ist das letzte update denn es läuft nun nie länger als 45sekunden bis er einen CTD produziert. Ohne LAA flag war es nie lauffähig bei mir.
echt mies das sie einem da die möglichkeit genommen haben.

mfg


----------



## alm0st (22. November 2011)

Jetzt funzt gar nichts mehr...

Gestern Abend starte ich Steam, öffne Skyrim und drück im Launcher auf "Spielen" aber ständig öffnet sich nur wieder Launcher. Toll, plötzlich ist meine TESV.exe weg. Daten repariert, Game startet wieder. Nachdem Ladebildschirm schmiert mir dann ständig das Spiel ab, komme überhaupt nicht mehr ins Spiel selbst rein. Also neuinstalliert - alle Mods weggelassen. Ich komme wieder in's Spiel aber alle paar Meter schmiert das Spiel back 2 Desk ab -.- Habs dann erstmal sein lassen und wollte aber ne Stunde später es nochmal probieren aber was sehen meine müden Augen da: Error 51 und das Spiel läuft nicht mehr. 

Damit war meiner gestriger Feierabend dann endgültig für mich gelaufen und ich war überfrüh im Bett


----------



## exinator (22. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> @standart2k/exinator
> was habt ihr denn für Hardware? Laut Test soll für Ultra Einstellungen ne 560TI ausreichen.
> Ihr könnt doch net ernsthaft erwartet haben, dass das Spiel gut an den PC angepasst wird, oder?
> 
> Diese .ini Werte müssen ja auch in die Skyrim.ini eingetragen werden, damit die funktionieren und net wie die anderen in die SkyrimPrefs.ini^^


 
Welche ini Werte meinst du, die in die skyrim.ini kommen?

Meine Hardware:
Phenom II 955 x4 3,2GHZ
Asus Radeon 6950 2GB
8Gb 1333er RAM von G-Skill


----------



## Legacyy (22. November 2011)

Stellt in Steam die Updates für Skyrim aus und nehmt einfach meine alte TESV.exe die ich schon mal hochgeladen hatte und spielt damit. War da die einzigste Datei, die "gepatcht" wurde...
Damit geht auch der LAA Flag wieder.

@
*xXxatrush1987*
Wieso hast du nur so wenig fps? Mein Sys ist ja so ähnlich und ich hab eigentlich immer 50-1xx fps. Hast du deinen 26k noch auf Standart Takt?

@
*exinator*
ich meine 

uGridsToLoad=9 
Cell Buffer=32 
uExterior Cell Buffer=204  
iPreloadSizeLimit=262144000 
iMinMemoryPageSize=100000  
iMaxMemoryPageSize=5000000 
iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=1800000000

Das stehe alles in meiner Skyrim.ini drin.


----------



## exinator (22. November 2011)

Okay, die werd ich dann dort mal einfügen.

Allerdings werd ich net über 60 FPS kommen. Höher gehts bei mir einfach nicht, obwohl ich im Treiber und in der Prefs Ini vertikale Synchronisation ausgeschaltet habe.
Oder muss ich da nochmal irgendwo Hand anlegen?


----------



## standard2k (22. November 2011)

I7 960@ 3,20Ghz
Geforce GTX285M
6GB Ram @1300Mhz
Win 7 Home 64bit

Mir ist klar, das ich meine Notebook GraKa nicht mit einer Desktop vergleichen kann. Aber sie liegt auf dem selben Niveau wie eine Desktop 9800GTX. Und der CPU dürfte alles andere als Mittelmaß sein. Andere Spiele, die auch hohe Anforderungen stellen kann ich auch problemlos in 1080p mit allem auf Hoch bwz. Max spielen ohne FPS Einbrüche, z.B. Rage, das in Hoch bzw. Max mit deutlich höheren Anforderungen angegeben wird als ich habe. 
Was mich einfach wundert und auch stört, sind diese permanenten Schwankungen, die offensichtlich jeder zwar auch hat, aber nicht an derselben Stelle. Beim einen Außen, beim anderen Innen. Und Einbrüche von über 20FPS sind einfach sch.... . Zumal wenn ich VSync abstelle errreiche ich locker 70FPS+ in Dungeons sogar weit über 100FPS, während es mit VSync in Dugeons teilweise einbricht auf 35FPS. SOmit kann es nicht an meiner Hardware bzw. zu schlechter Hardware liegen.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (22. November 2011)

vsync ist an dann gehen mehr als 60 schlecht.
der 2600k ist übertaktet, aber dümpelt ja trotzdem nur bei 20% last rum.

hab eben auch mal geschaut mit fullhd 8x MSAA+ 16AF+ ini tweak+ 2k texturen+ baum/gras schatten ist meine graka auch zu 100% ausgelastet bei um die 55fps(nahe dem weißlauf wachturm im westen)
1300MB Grafikspeicher sind dicht, gut das ich 2048 habe^^.

mfg


----------



## exinator (22. November 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> vsync ist an dann gehen mehr als 60 schlecht.
> 
> mfg


 
Ist es eben nicht. "iPresentinterval" ist auf null gesetzt in der Prefs Ini und im Graka Treiber ist es ebenfalls deaktiviert, trotzdem gibt es bei mir die 60 FPS Grenze!


----------



## Legacyy (22. November 2011)

@exinator
sonst eigentlich net. Ich hab Vsync sowieso dauerhaft aus, deswegen hatte ich da noch nie Probleme mit.

@standart2k
CPU ist i.O., Graka geht auch noch, aber ist für Skyrim schon etwas schwach. Das kann man auch net mit Rage oder sonstigen Titeln vergleichen, das Skyrim da wieder "speziell" ist. 

@xXxatrush1987
Nach der CPU-Last müsste ich heute abend mal gucken. Bisher hatte ich max. 2400MB VRAM voll mit 2880x1800, 8xMSAA+ 16AF+ ini tweak+ texturen+ schatten...  Da waren es gerade mal 30-35fps^^


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (22. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> ka geht auch noch, aber ist für Skyrim schon etwas schwach. Das kann man auch net mit Rage oder sonstigen Titeln vergleichen, das Skyrim da wieder "speziell" ist.
> 
> @xXxatrush1987
> Nach der CPU-Last müsste ich heute abend mal gucken. Bisher hatte ich max. 2400MB VRAM voll mit 2880x1800, 8xMSAA+ 16AF+ ini tweak+ texturen+ schatten...  Da waren es gerade mal 30-35fps^^


 
2880er auflösung über ssaa oder gar 3k auflösungen wupt die radeon ganz gut nur sobald irgendwo viel partikel effekte sind geht es in richtung 25fps was mir zu wenig ist. sonst merk ich die erhöhte auflösung kaum. ich spiel auch mit nem 90ger fov, was den sichtbaren bereich gut erhöht.
hab soeben mal den neuen funktionierendne 4gb patch drüber gelegt über das gepatchte Skyrim, und es funktioniert! sogar mit allen textur mods.
ich lass nochmal mit SSAA laufen udn mal sehen was die fps am ende voll gemoddet und getweakt sagen.

mfg


----------



## exinator (22. November 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> hab soeben mal den neuen funktionierendne 4gb patch drüber gelegt über das gepatchte Skyrim, und es funktioniert! sogar mit allen textur mods.
> 
> 
> mfg


 
Welcher neuer 4GB Patch, der auch noch funktionieren soll? 
Kannst du bitte den Link dazu posten?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (22. November 2011)

hier bitte sehr

4GB Skyrim at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

so eben mal aus lust und laune herraus mit allen 4k+2k textur mods gestartet, dass ganze garniert mit 24fach Edge Detect AA+ 8xSSAA+ EQAA+ TLOD -1(also kurz: das beste was ATI/AMD unter DX9 kann).
20-30fps in Weißlauf 12fps am westlichen wachturm von Weißlauf, aber das schönste bild was man sich nur vorstellen kann.
VRAM verbrauch stagniert bei 1350MB. 12fach edge detect+4xssaa+eqaa+TLDO-0,5 sollte dann spielbar bei 30-45fps sein.

Freu mich schon auf die GTX6xx oder HD7xxx karten, da sollte der Filterwahnsinn richtig gut laufen.

mfg


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2011)

Wenn man vsync ausschalten möchte, in die Skyrim.ini auch reinschreiben!


----------



## downgrade (22. November 2011)

An der CPU-Limitierung scheint schon was dran zu sein.
Habe meinen Phenom X4 955 BE jetzt mal von 3.2 auf 3.6 GHz hochgetaktet und die min FPS sind merkbar gestiegen. 
Wo ich vorher teilweise unter 30 gefallen bin bleib ich jetzt konstant über 40. 

Ist wieder ein bisschen Speck über für weitere Grafik-Enhancements 

alles ultra außer Schatten, paar ini tweaks, AF 8X, kein AA

HD 5870, 4GB Ram, Win7 64X


----------



## Legacyy (22. November 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> 2880er auflösung über ssaa oder gar 3k auflösungen wupt die radeon ganz gut nur sobald irgendwo viel partikel effekte sind geht es in richtung 25fps was mir zu wenig ist. sonst merk ich die erhöhte auflösung kaum. ich spiel auch mit nem 90ger fov, was den sichtbaren bereich gut erhöht.
> hab soeben mal den neuen funktionierendne 4gb patch drüber gelegt über das gepatchte Skyrim, und es funktioniert! sogar mit allen textur mods.
> ich lass nochmal mit SSAA laufen udn mal sehen was die fps am ende voll gemoddet und getweakt sagen.
> mfg


 Ich hab die 2880x1800er Auflösung über den Treiber eingestellt, sodass ich das auch im Menü auswählen kann. Dann noch SGSSAA drüber und schon bin ich bei 4fps in Skyrim gelandet und meine 3GB VRAM waren gestern abend voll^^
Mein FOV ist bei 85, der Standart 65 ist viel zu klein^^
Der 4GB Patch lässt die Hoffnung auf ein ruckelfreies Skyrim wieder aufflammen 

@Downgrade
Ich will gar net wissen wie meine fps wären, wenn ich von 4GHz zurück auf die Standard 3.4GHz takten würde


----------



## plaGGy (22. November 2011)

Ich denke ich werde auch mal ein wenig rumtakten. Ma gucken was so rumkommt, ein FPS sprung von 10 wäre schon cool.
Aber ich glaube eine neue Graka würde auch schon was bringen, weil SGSSAA hat schon böse rein von der Leistung.
Naja, aber vor SI oder Keppler kommt da nichts mehr in die Rechenkiste.


----------



## exinator (22. November 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> hier bitte sehr
> 
> 4GB Skyrim at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
> 
> ...



Danke für den Link, aber bei mir verändert sich nix. Werden trotzdem nur max. 800 MB genutzt und die Performance im Spiel ist die gleiche... Schade. Ich versteh nicht so ganz, dass es bei einigen besser läuft und bei anderen nichts passiert. Viel falsch machen kann man ja nun nicht...

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 22.11.2011 um 22:13 ----------

Im Dokumente Ordner wird ein Textdokument vom 4GB patch erstellt, folgenden Inhalt konnte ich entnehmen:

 Executable filename: c:\spiele\steam\steamapps\common\skyrim\TESV.exe.4gb
Executable address: 0x400000
Unsetting LAA Bit
Getting Handle to KERNEL32
Redirecting CreateFileA
CreateFile: c:\spiele\steam\steamapps\common\skyrim\TESV.exe.4gb -> c:\spiele\steam\steamapps\common\skyrim\TESV.exe
CreateFile: c:\spiele\steam\steamapps\common\skyrim\DATA\DATA\Skyrim.esm - Failed
Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden.
CreateFile: c:\spiele\steam\steamapps\common\skyrim\DATA\DATA\Skyrim.esm - Failed
Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden.
CreateFile: c:\spiele\steam\steamapps\common\skyrim\DATA\DATA\Update.esm - Failed
Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden.
CreateFile: c:\spiele\steam\steamapps\common\skyrim\DATA\DATA\Update.esm - Failed
Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden.
CreateFile: Data\Video\ - Failed
Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden.
CreateFile: Data\Video\ - Failed
Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden.
CreateFile: c:\spiele\steam\steamapps\common\skyrim\DATA\DATA\Skyrim.esm - Failed
Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden.
CreateFile: c:\spiele\steam\steamapps\common\skyrim\DATA\DATA\Skyrim.esm - Failed
Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (22. November 2011)

ich brauch den patch halt damit das spiel überhaupt länger als 15sekudnen läuft so mit mods, weil sonst skyrim in einen out of memory fehler löppt(2gb kann es addressieren ohne flag, das hat meine graka schon als Texturspeicher)


----------



## exinator (22. November 2011)

Ich brauch den mod, um evtl. konstante FPS zu bekommen, aber es ändert sich nix, statt dessen wird im Dokumenten-Ordner die Datei "Skyrim4GB.log" erstellt mit oben zu sehenden Inhalt.

Der Mod sucht einen Pfad, den es gar nicht gibt, weil es nur einen DATA Ordner gibt im Skyrim Verzeichnis... Also meiner Meinung nach ist das Ding fehlerhaft. Oder ich habe irgendwas falschen runtergeladen


----------



## Legacyy (23. November 2011)

Ich benutze meine alte TESV.exe mit dem 4GB Flag, ist immer noch am einfachsten^^

Meine neue Config ist echt super, 60+fps, egal wo ich bin, bis auf ein paar drops auf 45fps, aber egal 
War die Standart, bei der ich noch ein paar Befehle hinzugefügt habe. Schatten werfende Fackeln sind übrigens echt toll^^
Gestern hatte ich keinen einzigen C2D bei über 3h zocken. Vergesst DNA. Die meisten Sachen von da sind eh nur unnütz


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (23. November 2011)

exinator schrieb:


> Ich brauch den mod, um evtl. konstante FPS zu bekommen, aber es ändert sich nix, statt dessen wird im Dokumenten-Ordner die Datei "Skyrim4GB.log" erstellt mit oben zu sehenden Inhalt.
> 
> Der Mod sucht einen Pfad, den es gar nicht gibt, weil es nur einen DATA Ordner gibt im Skyrim Verzeichnis... Also meiner Meinung nach ist das Ding fehlerhaft. Oder ich habe irgendwas falschen runtergeladen


 
naja ich merke das er funktioniert(es ist übrigens ein launcher wie ja in der readme steht, also startet man das spiel immer darüber) das mein spiel nciht mehr abstürzt,mehr performance wird man erst bekommen wenn man der engine sagt es soll mehr buffern.

mfg


----------



## standard2k (23. November 2011)

@ Legacyy

Ist ja auch ein Schlepptop. Mich stört ja auch weniger,das ich nicht mehr als 60FPS habe, sondern diese ständigen massiven Schwankungen von bis zu 30 FPS. SOwas hatte ich noch bei keinem anderen Spiel und normal kanns ja wohl nicht sein. Zumal ich auch nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum es bei mir z.B. in manchen Dungeons an bestimmten Stellen mit Vsync runtergeht auf 35FPS, während ich ohne Vsync an derselben stelle über 100FPS bin. Das zeigt mir ja, das die GraKa mehr könnte. Zumalk ich dann auch nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum es runtergeht auf 35 und nicht bei 60 gehalten wird.

Sicher kann ich jetzt Rage oder andere Spiele nicht mit Skyrim vergleichen, aber wenn ich jetzt bei manchen Spieletests die Anforderungen für bestimmte Einstellungen sehe, kann ich die teils deutlich höher spielen, als ich eigentlich dürfte. 
War es aber nicht auch bei Fallout NV am Anfang so, dass das Spiel massiv ähnliche Probleme hatte? Meine mich da erinnern zu können.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Vergesst DNA. Die meisten Sachen von da sind eh nur unnütz



Lass Sie doch machen. 

Manche müssen Skyrim halt so lange _verbessern_, bis es _endlich nicht mehr läuft_.

Ich schätze es gibt einige , die haben noch keine 10 Stunden Spielzeit, aber schon 100 Stunden Tweak-Zeit. Das ist so ähnlich wie die Jungs, die immer in der Garage hängen und 3 Jahre an Ihrem Auto rumschrauben, um dann 2 mal im Sommer damit rumzufahren ... 

Denk´ Dir nix bei .... is halt so ...


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2011)

@vorposter
Legacyy ist doch auch einer der fast mehr Tweaked als Zockt. 

@Legacyy Need deine Ini


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> @vorposter
> Legacyy ist doch auch einer der fast mehr Tweaked als Zockt.



Ich hab´s ja auch mal etwas zugespitzt dargestellt. Bißchen übertrieben. 

In gewissen maßen is das ja auch voll ok. So findet man ja auch das ein oder andere sinnvolle raus. Nur bei manchen läuft hinterher nix mehr und sie kriegen irgendwelche Fehler und Abstürze. Das ist dann eindeutig zu viel des Guten 


So .... erstmal n Kaffee machen und weiterzocken. Hab heute meinen freien Tag  Viel Spass beim Tweaken ! ^^

P.s. : Mein 2Hand Ork macht echt Laune ... aber .... ok .... back to topic


----------



## Legacyy (23. November 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> @vorposter
> Legacyy ist doch auch einer der fast mehr Tweaked als Zockt.
> 
> @Legacyy Need deine Ini


 Rischdisch  hab in den über 2 Wochen nur knapp 30h gezockt, was ich recht wenig finde^^

Aber ich will, dass das Spiel gut aussieht und dann wird in aller Ruhe gezockt  Abstürze sind für mich schon normal, so läuft das auch bei anderen Spielen xD Wobei durch das Security Update meine vorher 100% funktionierende .ini wieder alle paar sekunden C2D's erzeugt hat trotz dem neuen 4GB Patch.

.ini gibts erst heute abend wenn ich zuhause bin, lasst mich in ruhe "arbeiten" 


ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Das ist so ähnlich wie die Jungs, die  immer in der Garage hängen und 3 Jahre an Ihrem Auto rumschrauben, um  dann 2 mal im Sommer damit rumzufahren ...
> Denk´ Dir nix bei .... is halt so ...


 Sag jaaaaaah nix gegen Leute die Ihr Auto mögen, das kann schnell nach hinten losgehn  (soo verrückt bin ich zwar net, steckt aber schon einiges an kohle drin^^)


----------



## Leandros (23. November 2011)

2h Ork is toll!  

Meine Intention ist nur Skyrim flüssig mit maximalen Settings zum laufen bekommen.


----------



## wari (23. November 2011)

ich fand diese ini-tweakerei bisher mehr schlecht als recht^^.. das einzige was ich benutze sind eigenschatten von baeumen und den injector, der NUR den kontrast bzw die farben etwas veraendert.. ups, falscher thread


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. November 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Sag jaaaaaah nix gegen Leute die Ihr Auto mögen, das kann schnell nach hinten losgehn  (soo verrückt bin ich zwar net, steckt aber schon einiges an kohle drin^^)



Dumdidum .... *pfeiff* ..... hab nix gesagt ^^  Nehm´ alles zurück ....


----------



## Legacyy (23. November 2011)

alles klar 
Bin dann mal wieder auf der Suche nach neuen .ini befehlen, die ich noch net drin hab. Ist heute irgendwie tote Hose auf der Arbeit :/


----------



## plaGGy (23. November 2011)

Hey, Ini Tweaken kostet ja nichts. Und ich will, das wenn dann die dicken Mods kommen, die beste Performance haben.
Meine neue Nord-Bogenschützin hat auch schon 15 Stunden aufem Buckel. 

Außerdem hab ich bestimmt schon so lange getweakt, wie andere hier gespielt haben, und hatte Spaß dabei, ist doch egal wie 
So hab ich vll sogar doppelt so viel Spaß am spiel wie andere


----------



## habla2k (23. November 2011)

@ Legacyy

Benutzt du den Inspector und könntest mal nen Screen zeigen? Oder benutzt du AO bzw. Transparenz AA nicht?


----------



## Legacyy (23. November 2011)

Das sind meine aktuellen einstellungen (hab noch 35+fps mit der 580@Stock):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## habla2k (23. November 2011)

Sagtest du vorhin nicht was von 60FPS?

Zu dem Screen, du hast Multisampling und Supersampling gleichzeitig an? Macht das Sinn?

Ich hab zwar nur ne GTX570, aber mit den Settings krebse ich bei 20-25 rum ^^. Zumindest an meiner Teststelle direkt nach der ersten Höhle.


----------



## Legacyy (23. November 2011)

Die 60fps hab ich immer, wenn ich meine 580 auf meine Standartwerte von 920/1840/2150MHz (Original: 783/1566/2010MHz) takte. War vorhin nur zu faul dazu, deswegen waren das "nur" 35+fps^^
Ich kann mal gucken, obs Unterschiede gibt wenn ich Multisampling ausmache, Supersampling sollte wirklich reichen^^


----------



## Psylocybe (8. Dezember 2011)

So, hoffentlich kann man mir hier weiterhelfen. Ich w2ollte nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen und der hier schien mir am besten geeignet zu sein 

Ich habe mir in den letzten Wochen einen neuen PC samt Skyrim gekauft, nachdem mir mein Laptop leistungstechnisch nicht mehr reichte. Jetzt hatta ich endlich die Zeit, Skyrim zu installieren und musste feststellen, dass das ganze total unspielbar ist. die FPS sind im Keller und die Maus ist min. eine halbe Sekunde verzögert. So ist das immer, egal auf welchen Einstellungen ich es auch versuche.  Ich habe das Teil auf die aktuellste Version gepatcht und meine Systemanforderungen müssten locker ausreichend sein.
Ich muss wohl auch noch erwähnen, dass ich alles andere als ein Hardware-Experte bin. Alles, was ich wollte, ist ein spielbarer (High-end Grafik etc. war nie das Ziel) Nachfolger meiner Lieblings-Rollenspielreihe und jetzt bin ich am verzweifeln.

Ich habe mich hier schon ein wenig durchgelesen, hab aber noch nichts hilfreiches gefunden und hoffe jetzt auf Vorschläge, Tipps, etc. von euch 

Windows 7 64 bit
Athlon II x4 645
Geforce GT520 1GB
8GB RAM
hoffe das reicht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Dezember 2011)

Die Grafikkarte ist sehr langsam, die wird wohl hier der Hauptschuldige sein. In den größeren Städten wird sicher auch der Prozessor zur Bremse.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Dezember 2011)

Also die Grafikkarte ist schon ordentlich schwach auf der Brust. Sieht mir nach einem typischen "Abzock" PC von Mediamarkt aus. Wurde wieder groß beworben "Grafikkarte mit gigantischen 1GB VRAM" nehm ich an?  

Ansonsten kannst du probieren Vsync zu deaktivieren (nur per Treiber möglich da die Spieleinstellung/Ini-Einstellung nicht greift). 
Den Mauslag kann man per Ini-Tweak verbessern. Desweiteren ist die CPU, naja. Ist zwar ein Quadcore, aber da Skyrim nur 2 Kerne nutzt, bringt das nicht viel. Da kommt es eher auf die Leistung pro Kern/Mhz an. Eine Intel-CPU wäre da besser gewesen. Aber das sollte nicht das Problem sein, mit der CPU sollte es trotzdem laufen. 

Hast du auch den neusten Nvidia-(Beta)Treiber oben?


----------



## The_Rock (8. Dezember 2011)

Also CPU und Graka geben sich nicht viel. Der Athlon hat im PCGH Skyrim Test als vorletzter abgeschnitten (soweit ich mich erinnern kann). 

Versuchs mal mit den niedrigsten Einstellungen (haste aber anscheinend schon getan?). Wenns da immer noch ruckelt, liegts wohl an was anderem.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Dezember 2011)

Psylocybe schrieb:


> Windows 7 64 bit
> Athlon II x4 645
> Geforce GT520 1GB
> 8GB RAM
> hoffe das reicht.



Ich hoffe nicht, dass Du "beraten" wurdest zum Zocken solch einen PC zu kaufen.

Sowohl bei CPU , als auch bei GraKa hätte Dir glaube ich jeder hier zu etwas anderem geraten.

Jetzt ist das Kind natürlich in den Brunnen gefallen. Kannst Du das noch irgendwie umtauschen , zurückgeben, Kulanz ? Vor allem wenn Du es mit dem Hinweis verbindest etwas mehr Geld auszugeben , also für einen geeigneten PC ?

Andererseits ... falls Du da beraten wurdest diese Zusammenstellung zu kaufen, bist Du da eh nicht an der richtigen Adresse.



Wie und wo hast Du denn "in den letzten Wochen" diesen PC gekauft ?

Edit : Ok, kommt natürlich auch immer auf die finanziellen Möglichkeiten an. Aber gerade die Grafikkarte ist doch unterdimensioniert.

Edit2 : Kann sich der fehlende L3 Cache des 645 nicht auch bei Games auswirken ? Wie auch immer hab gerade mal im Skyrim CPU benchmark nachgeschaut. Steht an vorletzter Stelle mit 23-27 FPS. Ups .... dort ( im benchmark ) gerade noch n Hinweis gesehen , Zitat :

 ". Der L3-lose Athlon II X4 645 landet trotz 3,1 GHz auf dem vorletzten  Platz und ist praktisch nur so flott wie der 700 (!) MHz niedriger  getaktet Core 2 Quad Q6600.".

Mein Fazit : Sieht nicht gut aus zum Skyrim zocken , für diese Kombination aus CPU u. GraKa. Vielleicht lässt Du Dich ja lieber mal von den Jungs hier im Forum beraten, was n Gaming PC angeht. Die haben´s voll drauf hier ( ich mein jetzt nicht mich ^^ ) .


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Dezember 2011)

Selbst ein Dualcore Intel (I3) ist besser zum zocken als jede AMD Cpu  

Dazu eine Mittelklasse-Karte (6850 oder so) und du bist gut dabei. Wahrscheinlich auch noch günstiger wenn du es von uns zusammenstellen lässt. Gib das Teil wenns geht bloß zurück


----------



## Psylocybe (8. Dezember 2011)

Danke schonmal für die netten Antworten. Dass der PC nicht der Renner ist war mir beim kauf auch irgendwie klar. Ich habe ihn aber schon mit dem Hintergedanken gekauft, ihn in naher Zukunft aufzurüsten und momentan halt etwas weniger ausgeben zu müssen. Grund für diese "Taktik" ist der Zivieldienst, hab also erst in einen guten halben jahr wieder mehr Geld zum Ausgeben.
In meinen (recht unerfahrenen) Augen war halt das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ganz gut ( < 500,-)

Sachen wie Treiber aktualisieren, auf Niedrigsteinstellungen spielen etc. habe ich alle versucht.
Ich wurde nicht beraten, den PC zum Zocken zu verwenden, ich habe einfach aufs beste gehofft. Wie gesagt, ich hätte ihn nach dem Zivi so oder so aufgerüstet.

Zurückgeben und auf einen neuen warten wäre schon denkbar, auch wenn mich das ganze neu Einrichten (allein beim Herkopieren und Mediatheken auf PC und iPod einrichten bin ich ewig dran gesessen) schon ordentlich zeit gekostet hat und das dann alles umsonst gewesen wäre.
Wäre der PC sonst brauch- und aktuelle RPGs spielbar, wenn ich in den nächsten Wochen für eine neue GraKa sorgen würde (die ich mir dann aber nicht selbstständig, sondern mit eurer kompetenten Hilfe anschaffe ) ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Dezember 2011)

Die Mediathek kannst du einfach sichern und auf den neuen PC zurückspielen. Garkein Thema.


----------



## Psylocybe (8. Dezember 2011)

Die Mediathek selbst schon, aber das ist nur ein Bruchteil meiner Medien. Und auch das geht nur, wenn ich das ganze in den iTunes Media Ordner kopiere. Ich habe meine Sammlung aber lieber extern.
Dann kommen noch sämtliche anderen Konfigurationen, Programme, Spiele etc. dazu; allein das Kopieren, Einrichten und teils auch Troubleshooting hat mich dann doch sehr viel Zeit gekostet, die ich jetzt nur sehr ungern nochmal investieren will.
Speziell weil ich mir gar nicht so sicher bin, wie das mit dem Rückgaberecht aussieht, da kümmer ich mich morgen drum.

Deshalb nochmal im Voraus meine Hauptfrage/sorge, ob es denn ein halbwegs vertretbarer und zukunftssicherer PC wäre (wie gesagt, bin nie auf high-end aus gewesen und werds wohl nie sein), wenn ich in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten für eine neue GraKa (und später wohl auch CPU) sorge?


----------



## SESOFRED (8. Dezember 2011)

Wenn es ein Komplettrechner ist ist ein CPU Upgrade manchmal schwierig und bei einer neuen Graka brauchst du eventuell auch ein neues Netzteil.


----------



## Psylocybe (8. Dezember 2011)

Jep, Komplettrechner, selbst was zusammenzustellen hab ich mir noch nicht zugetraut.

Hier das Datenblatt:
HP Pavilion G5401at Desktop PC (Datenblatt/c02976937.pdf)

Vom Netzteil steht da glaub ich nichts...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Dezember 2011)

Also Psylocybe , ich würde Dir empfehlen auch mal hier Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung und Praxisprobleme vorbeizuschaun.

Im Grunde wäre das der richtige Ort , um nach einer Lösung/Zusammenstellung für einen günstigen Gaming PC , der Skyrim ordentlich flüssig laufen lässt zu fragen. 

Hier schaut leider kaum einer von den PC-bastel cracks rein, denn dies ist ja das Skyrim Unterforum.

Vielleicht schilderst Du da nochmal Dein problem , oder stöberst auch mal die Themen durch, die dort schon alle stehen. 

Da wirst Du sicher massig mehr Leute finden, die Dir weiterhelfen können. Wie gesagt hier ist ja nur das Skyrim Forum ... nicht dass Du denkst, Du bekommst so wenig feedback. Hier gucken einfach nur so wenige rein.

Dort sind ohne Ende Beiträge zu den verschiedensten PC Zusammenstellungen. Du hast auf jeden Fall schonmal das richtige Forum gefunden.

Ich würd da einfach nochmal n Thread aufmachen und Dein problem nochmal schildern ... von wegen dass Du dachtest der PC reicht und was man da machen könnte ...

Ich drück´ Dir die Daumen !!!!


----------



## Psylocybe (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich werd da morgen mal vorbeischaun. Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Anregungen und eure Geduld mit Hardware-Laien


----------



## plaGGy (12. Dezember 2011)

Um hier kurz mal Werbung zu machen:
PCGH hat auch mehrere Pcs zusammengestellt:
Aktion: PCs mit Geforce-Karte inkl. Batman: Arkham City - Die offiziellen PCGH-PCs im Überblick [Anzeige] - alternate

Vll ist ja für dich was dabei. Viel billiger wirst du nicht hinkommen, wenn du es nicht selbst zusammenbauen willst/kannst.
Die Zusammenstellungen machen alle Sinn, und die PCs sind, wenn ich den meines Bruders als Beispiel nehmen darf, gut zusammengebaut und im 2D Betrieb mit 1-2 Handgriffen flüsterleise, dank toller Kühler 
Und 2 Jahre Garantie bei ALternate sind auch was Feines.


----------



## Psylocybe (17. Dezember 2011)

So, konnte nun wegen Zivieldienst ne ganze Weile nicht online gehn.
Ich werd mein Problem heute mal im Unterforum, das ChrisMK72 gepostet hat, schildern und dann mal weiterschaun.

und thx auch an PlaGGy für den Link. Der zweite von links würde mir sogar einleuchten und wäre trotz Zivieldienst und Weihnachtszeit noch so im Bereich des leistbaren


----------



## Rolk (17. Dezember 2011)

Also nur um noch mal zusammenzufassen. Deine CPU ist nicht ideal für Scyrim, müsste aber gerade so reichen. Die Grafikkarte dagegen ist zum Spielen absolut ungeeignet. Das konnte nie was werden mit dem zocken. 

Zotac GeForce GT 520 1 GByte DDR3 im Test - Leistungsindex Spiele-Performance aller Grafikkarten (Seite 28) - HT4U.net


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. Dezember 2011)

Psylocybe schrieb:


> Der zweite von links würde mir sogar einleuchten und wäre trotz Zivieldienst und Weihnachtszeit noch so im Bereich des leistbaren



Also wenn , würde ich _mindestens_ den 3. von links ( aus dem Link ) nehmen. Der 2. von links ist auch nicht so der Kracher. Der Unterschied zwischen den beiden beträgt lediglich 80€.

Oder nimm gleich den 2500k, aber das liegt vielleicht ausserhalb des Budget´s !?

Für Komplett PCs ist der Link natürlich mit das Beste. Die PCGH PCs sind schon spitze.
Ich würd´ mir zwar immer alles selbst zusammenbauen, aber das ist ja nicht jedermann/frau´s Sache 

_Wenn Du nicht so der Übertakter bist_, wäre allerdings der *2400* auch sehr gut. 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...-HD-6950-128-GB-SSD-Anzeige/Komplett-PC/News/

Der wird meist etwas unterschätzt. Weil die meisten Hardwarefreaks übertakten halt auch ganz gern mal. Aber für Normaluser und eigentlich nicht nur für die, ist der *Core i5 2400* schon supergut. Naja .... musst Du entscheiden , aber wenn Du Fragen hast .... immer her damit.

P.s.: Ich sehe das auch Markenunabhängig. Bin weder AMD, Nvdia oder Intel Fan.

P.s., p.s.: Je mehr ich drüber nachdenke , desto eher empfehle ich Dir den 2400 ... ist der erste richtige Gaming Sandy, der fette Leistung hat aus dem Komplett PC Bereich und sich dennoch gerade noch im mittleren Preisbereich tummelt.

P.s.3 : Frag aber ruhig nochmal andere User hier , oder allgemein, weil ich nicht der Überpfiffige hier bin, aber allgemein bist Du hier bei uns im Forum natürlich richtig aufgehoben. Gerade , wenn Du auch mal Probleme mit Deinem Komplett PC kriegen solltest , hast Du hier gleich die richtigen Ansprechpartner und eine bessere Basis , um auch mit dem Anbieter zu kommunizieren.


----------



## Flotter Geist (18. Dezember 2011)

Hi leute ,glaubt ihr  Skyrim könnte auf meinem Laptop laufen,ich kann Oblivion in 1980x1080 auf max flüssig spielen.


Daten:
Intel Core i3 320
Ati 5650M 1GB
4 GB DDR3
Win7
320 GB 7200


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Dezember 2011)

Schau mal hier :

The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim: 20 CPUs im Benchmark-Test [Test des Tages] - cpu, bethesda, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim

Und hier :

TES 5 Skyrim im Benchmark-Test mit 12 AMD- und Nvidia-Grafikkarten - interessantes Leistungsbild [Test des Tages] - radeon, amd, ati, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim, geforce, nvidia

Ich weiß nicht wo die Mobilvarianten sich so einordnen. Aber vielleicht weißt Du ja selber anhand der Benchmarks wo sich Dein System so einordnet. Im allgemeinen sind Laptops ja eher stromsparend ( für längere Akkulaufzeit ) aufgebaut, was nicht gerade für die stärkste Gaming-Leistung spricht. Es gibt aber natürlich auch "Gaming-Laptops". Nur kenn´ ich mich da leider nicht aus. Aber vielleicht weiß ja jemand anders Deine Hardware besser einzuschätzen.


----------



## Rolk (19. Dezember 2011)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Hi leute ,glaubt ihr  Skyrim könnte auf meinem Laptop laufen,ich kann Oblivion in 1980x1080 auf max flüssig spielen.
> 
> 
> Daten:
> ...


 
Bei dem mobilen Zeugs habe ich schon lange den Überblick verloren, aber ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und sage es wird ordentlich laufen. Aber nicht auf max. Details und auch nicht mit 1920x1080.


----------



## standard2k (19. Dezember 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Bei dem mobilen Zeugs habe ich schon lange den Überblick verloren, aber ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und sage es wird ordentlich laufen. Aber nicht auf max. Details und auch nicht mit 1920x1080.


 

Ne, das läuft nicht. GraKa und CPU definitiv zu schwach. Einfach mal die Benchmarkliste auf notebookcheck.com anschauen. In 1280x720 ohne alles max. 34Fps.


----------



## Rolk (19. Dezember 2011)

Also ungefähr Konsolenniveau, wenn nicht sogar noch ein bischen schlechter.


----------



## TriShredder (29. Dezember 2011)

Nachdem ich mir die PCGamesHardware Benchmarks noch einmal angeschaut habe, war mein Eindruck bestätigt: Ich sollte mit meinem System mehr Leistung mit Skyrim bekommen!

Mein System: I7 960, 24GB RAM, 2x Geforce GTX 460 SLI, WD Caviar Black - Neuester Nvidia Treiber (290) - Auflösung: 1920x1200 - Patch 1.3. - Keine Texturpakete

Skyrim läuft bei mir mit Standard INI's in hohen Einstellungen nur mit rund 15 fps - mittel 22 fps - niedrig 32 fps. Der ENB Patch hat zumindest schon einmal die bis zu 5min langen Ladezeiten beim Programmstart und beim Wechsel von Innen zu Außenräumen beseitigt. Das ist neben den erstaunlich niedrigen fps nämlich besonders nervig gewesen. Trotzdem: Das kann ja wohl so nicht richtig sein. 

Ich weiß nicht weiter. Habe mich jetzt stundenlang mit diversen Einstellungen und Forenkommentaren auseinandergesetzt. Z.B. auf Nexus und hier natürlich. Kann jemand vielleicht mit meinen Angaben etwas anfangen und mir helfen? Das wäre sehr nett!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. Dezember 2011)

Kann Dein SLI ne Fehlerquelle sein ?

Haste schonmal mit nur einer GTX 460 versucht ? Aber die extrem langen Ladezeiten können ja daher auch nicht kommen.

Evtl. irgendwas mit der Festplatte ? Ich hoffe nicht, bei den aktuellen Preisen ...

Ich kann aber nur raten ...


----------



## TriShredder (29. Dezember 2011)

SLI habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Aber ich sehe ja im Afterburner (nach Programmende) dass jeweils beide GPU's aktiv waren. Kann also nicht sein, dass nur eine Karte erkannt wird. VertSync an oder aus bringt auch keine nennenswerten Veränderungen. Ich habe es sowohl mit NVidia System "Anwendungsgesteuert", als auch mit dem Skyrim Profil versucht (Alternatives Bildrendering erzwingen an usw.). Macht alles keinen Unterschied.

Übrigens: Im Hintergrund laufen natürlich einige Prozesse, aber wenn ich nur mal den offensichtlichsten Performancefresser Kaspersky Antivirus ausschalte, gewinne ich auch nichts Bemerkenswertes. Die Ladezeiten werden dadurch übrigens nicht merklich beeinflusst. Der Windows 7 (64bit) Tacho zeigt mir jetzt gerade 4% CPU Auslastung und 15% Speicherauslastung (Festes Swapfile 3677MB) an. Alle 4 Kerne und 8 Hyperthreads sind aktiv und unbeansprucht.

Trotzdem schon mal Danke für's Raten!


----------



## The_Rock (29. Dezember 2011)

Er meinte eigentlich, dass du eine Karte rausholen oder deaktivieren solltest 
Ich hatte auch schonmal ein lahmes System wegen einer "defekten" Karte (wobei sie wieder ging, als ich sie kurz raus und wieder reingesteckt hab  ). In nem PC is eben alles möglich 
In deinem Fall muss natürlich auch nix defekt sein, aber kann sein dass Skyrim mit deinem Sli net zurechtkommt.

Versuchs also mal mit einer Grafikkarte. Ansonsten eben das übliche: Deaktivier einfach mal ALLE Hintergrundprogramme. Bei mir haben auch schon die unscheinbarsten Programme Fehler verursacht.

Einer hier hatte auch Probleme, weil Steam "gelaggt" hat. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hat er Steam nachm Spielstart deaktiviert und dann gings auch wieder. Hab den Beitrag aber nur überflogen, drum weiß ichs nicht mehr genau.


----------



## jumpel (29. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
also das hört sich echt sehr interessant bzw. bedauernswert an.
Mein System ist um einiges schwächer und ich hab gemittelt 35 fps.
auf 1920*1080 und alles auf High.
Schwankt natürlich. Es sind auch mal nur 11 fps aber dies für maximal 1-2 Sekunden, dann erholt sich die framerate wieder.
Mein System:
AMD 4 Kerner mit 3,4 GHz
4 GB RAM
AMD HD5770

"GPU's langweilen sich" steht in der aktuellen PCGH-Print. Skyrim ist  sehr CPU-lastig. Ich würde auch mal eine Grafikkarte ausbauen oder  deaktivieren falls das geht. Eine 460er muss locker mit dem Spiel  zurecht kommen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen was es sonst sein sollte;  jeder PC reagiert anders, wie mein Vorredner bereits sagte.


----------



## Deisi (31. Dezember 2011)

Hey Leute,

wisst ihr vielleicht ein Mittel gegen meine derben FPS drops. Die Ursache denk ich mal sind die ganzen Mods, ich möchte die aber nur ungern entfernen. Am Anfang läuft das Spiel ausreichend ca 25-30, aber nachdem ich öfter mal die Schnellreise nehm, fallen die FPS auf ca 5-10 an der gleichen Stelle die vorher noch perfekt lief. Eine Möglichekeit könnte sein das der Videospeicher vollläuft, wisst ihr eine Möglichkeit diesen nach jedem Laden wieder zu leeren, dass könnte die Lösung sein.
PC:
i7 2600k
8GB-1600 Ram
GTX 470  OC 750-1500-1750


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Dezember 2011)

@ Deisi :Kannste ja mal kurz testen , dauert ja nur ne Sekunde. Raus und wieder reintabben.

Also z.B. machste STRG ALT ENTF ,Task manager starten und wieder in´s Spiel reintabben ( Also mit Alt festhalten und dann Tab drücken , bis der Spielbildschirm wieder ausgewählt ist, bei Win7 ). Hat bei mir mal an einer Stelle geholfen, als ich auf einmal nur noch 16 fps hatte, wo ich vorher immer über 40 fps hatte. Nachdem ich rein raus getabbt bin , lief´s wieder flüssig. Warum ? Keine Ahnung. 
Kann aber auch durch´s tabben abstürzen, also vorher SPEICHERN. 


Ganz nebenbei : Guten Rutsch !!!! Noch viertel Stunde !


----------



## TriShredder (1. Januar 2012)

Also ich bin inzwischen weitergekommen: Das Hauptproblem war bei mir wohl, daß ich die Steam Community im Spiel zugelassen habe. In den Steam-Einstellungen kann man das ja festlegen. Skyrim scheint da wohl ziemlich empfindlich zu sein. FRAPS lief bei mir im Spiel ja auch nicht. In anderen Spielen hat das bisher nicht gestört, ich hatte es auch gar nicht bewusst eingestellt. Inzwischen spiele ich mit ca. 15-30 fps mit sehr hohen Einstellungen, je nach Terrain. Die Sichtweite und die Detailweiten habe ich auf 11 reduziert. Läßt sich jetzt alles sehr gut spielen. Die ENB Mod habe ich aber wieder rausgenommen. Die scheint wohl den NVIDIA Treiber irgendwie zu umgehen. Die Ladezeiten haben sich bei mir deutlich reduziert. Bei großen und neuen Terrains dauert es noch ca. 3 min. (Weißlauf / Whiterun außen vor dem Tor), bei kleinen Läden geht es sehr schnell. Rückkehr zum bereits geladenen Terrain geht auch schneller als neue Terrains. 

Meine 4 physischen Kerne (i7 960) sind zu 60 Prozent ausgelastet. Die GPU reagiert ziemlich stark auf die AA Einstellungen. Leider habe ich außer der ENB Mod keine Möglichkeit gefunden, die fps im Vollbildmodus zu testen. Im Fenstermodus in kleineren Auflösungen konnte ich aber ganz gut die verschiedenen Einstellungen testen. An alle SLI Skeptiker: Läuft wunderbar mit 2 GPU's kostet aber nur die Hälfte Geld! 

Als nächstes nehme ich mir die Texturen Mod's vor. Die meisten sind ja wohl noch in Bearbeitung, das hat also noch Zeit. Skyrim sieht auch so schon wunderschön aus. Wirklich ein tolles Spiel. Die Speicherfragen würden mich auch weiterhin interessieren. Hat da noch jemand Erfahrungen, vor allem auch mit den Ladezeiten?


----------



## <Phoenix> (4. Januar 2012)

Sagt mal ist es eigentlich normale das bei meiner  MSI 560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC laut Afterburner die GPU teilweise zu 100% ausgelastet ist? Spiele auf maximalen Einstellungen bei 1920x1080 ohne FXXA.

In manchen Dungeons beginnt das Spiel auch minimal zu ruckeln, ich habe bisher keine wirkliche Regel dabei gefunden welche Faktoren dazu ausschlaggebend sind, oder handelt es sich hierbei wieder um die bekannten Fehler welche durch die Performance Mods behoben werden?


----------



## Frontline25 (29. Dezember 2012)

Also ich selbst habe das Merkwürdige Phänomen, das wenn ich in Schmallen Gängen Latsche die Fps Fällt und bei großen räumen (nach ca 10-20 sec) die fps auf 60 vsync läuft ... ( Besitze Gtx 560 2gb Phantom) 
Und Nochwas mir ist einfach nicht klar warum bei mir die nächte arg Dunkel sind 0o ich seh höchstens etwas wenn eine Fackel neben mir steht ... (Bin neu in skyrim, habs seit gestern doch schon 22 Grafikmods Installiert  und 1,8 gb Vram auslastung )

(Mittlerweile auf 68 mods (nur Grafik^^) gestiegen schlittere auf 1,925 gb vram ABER die Fps sind viel besser, da ich Lush grass etwas runtergestellt habe. Dann kann man viel mehr laden und die sichtweiten in der Ini auf max machen und sowiso alles ausreizen was man mit der ini machen kann ^^)


----------



## plaGGy (4. Januar 2013)

Deisi schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> wisst ihr vielleicht ein Mittel gegen meine derben FPS drops. Die Ursache denk ich mal sind die ganzen Mods, ich möchte die aber nur ungern entfernen. Am Anfang läuft das Spiel ausreichend ca 25-30, aber nachdem ich öfter mal die Schnellreise nehm, fallen die FPS auf ca 5-10 an der gleichen Stelle die vorher noch perfekt lief. Eine Möglichekeit könnte sein das der Videospeicher vollläuft, wisst ihr eine Möglichkeit diesen nach jedem Laden wieder zu leeren, dass könnte die Lösung sein.
> PC:
> ...



Raus und Reintabben sollte dein Problem lösen, Alt-Tab reicht idR schon aus. Zumindest ist es das bei mir damals gewesen, da ist wohl auch der Speicher meiner 560er TI vollgelaufen.

@ den über mir: Du hast vermutlich einfach zuviele Grafikmods die sich gegenseite beißen installiert. Mal am besten alles runter was an den Licht-Einstellungen dreht. Ich würde sowieso nur 3-4 Mods verwenden oder den Texture Combiner Mod, der aus allen Mods das beste rausnimmt. Sonst hast du immer wieder das Problem das sic Texturen nicht ausstehen können.
Zudem können diverse ENB-Settings, keine Ahnung ob du welche drinnen hast, durch die Farbänderungen die Tage heller und die Nächte dunkler machen.
Am besten mal alles Mods runter und gucken obs in Vanilla auch zu dunkel ist. Ich empfehle den NexusModmanager, da kann man besser mit den mods spielen und eher mal de- und wieder installieren.

bei den Dungeons hab ich sehr hohe FPS, oftmals nahe an den 200. Es gabe einige Treiberupdates vor allem bei Nvidiakarten die die Leistung in Innensektionen um mehr als 20% angehoben haben.


----------

